# Covid: contagi record. Obbligo vaccinale o lockdown.



## admin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI

*ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


immagino che se prenderanno provvedimenti, sarà il lockdown per i non vaccinati


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Si ok ma perché non si tiene conto di quarti tamponi sono stati fatti?
Mah
Mezze verità, falsità, fake news, terrorismo mediatico.
Mi fa ridere ormai sta storia, anche se c’è da piangere


----------



## Zenos (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


Siamo ad 1 milione di tamponi al giorno però. Lo scorso anno ne facevamo massimo 300 Mila.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo ad 1 milione di tamponi al giorno però. Lo scorso anno ne facevamo massimo 300 Mila.


Appunto.
Se non è malafede questa…


----------



## Prealpi (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


Dovrebbero valutare una terza strada, fare ammenda e dare le dimissioni per assoluta incapacità, trovo tutto quello che sta succedendo surreale, i dati vengono interpretati a seconda di come questi portino vantaggi, non esiste un contraddittorio, sempre e solo per un unica via


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Che si proceda con questo benedetto obbligo vaccinale e bona. tanto si vuole andare lì: restrizioni poi super restrizioni poi lockdown ai no vax, tanto vale arrivare subito al punto e non perdere tempo in fasi intermedie. 
Sono ancora un esercito i no vax (5,6 milioni), inutile procedere a step progressivi dove ne convinci 200.000 ogni “giro” di restrizioni


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo ad 1 milione di tamponi al giorno però. Lo scorso anno ne facevamo massimo 300 Mila.


Prenderanno provvedimenti pesanti solo quando la situazione ospedale darà segni di potenziale degenero.

Come sempre fatto da febbraio 2020

Non è cosi difficile prevedere a che livelli di saturazione ospedaliera si arriverà, penso che col minimo impegno lo possiamo calcolare pure noi persone normali.

Guardando in UK, non sembra aumentino chissà quanto i ricoveri in terapia intensiva ( sempre stiano tenendo aggiornati i dati durante le feste)


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


Vi aggiorni anche da noi cosa i pazzi hanno intenzione di fare, nonostante gli ospedali continuino a dire che i ricoverati per il 50% hanno altri problemi (cuore, braccia rotte gambe) che si sono positivi non c'entra nulla con le loro patologie, questi "esperti e politici" vogliono aggiornare il GP vaccinati solo per chi ha 3 dosi. Inoltre chi ha preso il virus non è sufficiente dovrà avere la combo dose+ positività..

Siamo veramente alla follia questi sono dei pazzi assassini criminali che la mafia russa fa il baffo.

Dunque io che mi sono fatto JJ andrò a farmi Pfizer la prossima settimana non potrà avere il GP lo stesso 
Chi vuole vaccinarsi dovrà aspettare di farsi le 3 dosi tipo 4 mesi per avere il GP poi magari aggiornano a 4 dose

Assassini


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


I numeri da tenere d'occhio sono le T.I., se come sembra Omicron è tanto contagiosa quanto meno problematica contagiarsi tutti nel giro di pochi mesi potrebbe addirittura essere un bene e portarci verso la fine di questa rottura di scatole made in China.

I vecchi al mio paese dicono che pandemie come la spagnola fanno 2 Pasque e 2 Natali... speriamo sbaglino soltanto di 1 Pasqua.
Cmq non so voi ma a me sembra che chiunque incontri per strada o con chiunque io abbia a che fare in questo preciso momento chi più chi meno sia attanagliato da raffreddore, tosse e sintomi influenzali vari.


----------



## danjr (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


La soluzione più logica sarebbe l’obbligo vaccinale per tutti e per tutte la fasce d’età


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


L'obbligo vaccinale lo vedo sempre come una strada poco percorribile e comunque c'è chi può anche non vaccinarsi (conosco personalmente un paio di persone che fanno lavori da remoto e praticamente da due anni non escono di casa salvo per la spesa)...

il fatto è che ormai il dato sull'efficacia dei vaccini come protezione dai sintomi gravi è insindacabile: 80% dei ricoverati in TI sono costantemente non vaccinati..e parliamo del 10% della popolazione

Nella mia zona (bassa padovana) dati direttamente dall'ospedale: 18 ricoverati in TI di cui 16 non vaccinati...e ancora si sta a discutere se serva fare il vaccino per qualcuno..mah..

In pratica la vaccinazione tiene le TI sgombere e ciò permette a tutti di fare più o meno una vita normale (cosa che torneremo a fare a fine pandemia, non so quanto ci possa volere)
Se il tasso di vaccinazione scendesse il rischio sarebbe di veder crescere le TI e quindi le restrizioni...

Peccato non avere vaccini che diano protezione maggiore e più duratura ma per ora questo abbiamo

complotto delle case farmaceutiche? Non lo so, in ogni caso non ci potrei fare nulla..ma se ci tenete alla pelle e a rimanere in pseudo libertà vi conviene vaccinarvi


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo ad 1 milione di tamponi al giorno però. Lo scorso anno ne facevamo massimo 300 Mila.


Il prossimo step sarà fare il secondo tampone se il primo è un falso-negativo.
Poi coloreranno col pennarello rosso la seconda linea del pozzetto dei tamponi rapidi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'obbligo vaccinale lo vedo sempre come una strada poco percorribile e comunque c'è chi può anche non vaccinarsi (conosco personalmente un paio di persone che fanno lavori da remoto e praticamente da due anni non escono di casa salvo per la spesa)...
> 
> il fatto è che ormai il dato sull'efficacia dei vaccini come protezione dai sintomi gravi è insindacabile: 80% dei ricoverati in TI sono costantemente non vaccinati..e parliamo del 10% della popolazione
> 
> ...


In realtà l'obbligo vaccinale seppur mascherato già esiste.
Resistono giusto pochissime categorie anche se molti hanno raggirato il problema con certificati medici ad hoc.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*



Terrorismo mediatico, ancora. 
La soluzione, secondo queste cime, sarebbe vaccino per tutti ogni 5 mesi vita natural durante; la soluzione per arricchirsi il più possibile a scapito della salute di milioni di persone, forse.

Quando e se arriveranno all'obbligo vaccinale, e il numero di "positivi" continuerà a determinare il surreale prolungamento dello stato delle cose, sarà interessante scoprire con quale stratagemma riusciranno a convincervi che è necessario andare avanti a punture, super mega green pass e stato d'emergenza. E in quanti continueranno ad avere fiducia in questi mostri.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Terrorismo mediatico, ancora.
> La soluzione, secondo queste cime, sarebbe vaccino per tutti ogni 5 mesi vita natural durante; la soluzione per arricchirsi il più possibile a scapito della salute di milioni di persone, forse.
> 
> Quando e se arriveranno all'obbligo vaccinale, e il numero di "positivi" continuerà a determinare il surreale prolungamento dello stato delle cose, sarà interessante scoprire con quale stratagemma riusciranno a convincervi che è necessario andare avanti a punture, super mega green pass e stato d'emergenza. E in quanti continueranno ad avere fiducia in questi mostri.


dagli all'untore.... -cit-


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà l'obbligo vaccinale seppur mascherato già esiste.
> Resistono giusto pochissime categorie anche se molti hanno raggirato il problema con certificati medici ad hoc.


Si diciamo che si è dovuto ricorrere alla coercizione per far vaccinare la gente..ma del resto il popolo lo devi anche governare non solo andare dietro ai voti (credo sia in parte il motivo per cui ci sta lì un Draghi a cui non frega nulla dei voti)


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Terrorismo mediatico, ancora.
> La soluzione, secondo queste cime, sarebbe vaccino per tutti ogni 5 mesi vita natural durante; la soluzione per arricchirsi il più possibile a scapito della salute di milioni di persone, forse.
> 
> Quando e se arriveranno all'obbligo vaccinale, e il numero di "positivi" continuerà a determinare il surreale prolungamento dello stato delle cose, sarà interessante scoprire con quale stratagemma riusciranno a convincervi che è necessario andare avanti a punture, super mega green pass e stato d'emergenza. E in quanti continueranno ad avere fiducia in questi mostri.


A criticare sono buoni tutti...la tua proposta concreta invece qual'è allo stato attuale?
Per adesso il vaccino è l'unico scudo di difesa di massa (si, bisogna ragionare con i grandi numeri nella gestione di una pandemia non con il lumicino del "io ho 25 anni, non mi ammalo, se mi ammalo non mi capita nulla di grave, poi fatalità non ho i nonni e non vivo coi miei, e non vado in giro quindi non infetto nessuno" etc...)


----------



## GP7 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Io sono stato uno degli ultimi a cedere al vaccino e non entro nel merito di motivazioni o punti di vista. Dico solo che fintanto che ero un green pass da tampone vivevo con molta più serenità, "certo" di non essere "in quel momento" positivo e "certo" di non costituire "in quel momento" una minaccia per chi mi stava affianco.
Ora invece brancolo nel buio e la cosa mi fa stare male. E lo stesso dicasi di mia moglie.

Paradossi.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il prossimo step sarà fare il secondo tampone se il primo è un falso-negativo.
> Poi coloreranno col pennarello rosso la seconda linea del pozzetto dei tamponi rapidi.


Sicuro
Le notizie di omicron più debole sono devastanti. Devono giocare solo sul numero dei contagi. È la loro unica salvezza


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si diciamo che si è dovuto ricorrere alla coercizione per far vaccinare la gente..ma del resto il popolo lo devi anche governare non solo andare dietro ai voti (credo sia in parte il motivo per cui ci sta lì un Draghi a cui non frega nulla dei voti)


E' una situazione comunque triste, da qualunque latitudine la si guardi.
Vaccinare tutti sarebbe stato impossibile a priori ma di certo la percentuale dei 'si' è calata per colpa di errori grossolani di comunicazione, politica, coerenza, sanità.

In genere la politica prospetta un qualcosa e il cittadino può farsi le proprie idee col tempo oppure può valutare ragionando su archi temporali discretamente lunghi.
Il tempo però e i rimescolamenti aiutano a insabbiare la verità perchè confondono la memoria storica, in questo però caso il bombardamento quotidiano e i tempi ristretti hanno permesso di sbugiardare i viscidi.

La gente è stanca.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ok ma perché non si tiene conto di quarti tamponi sono stati fatti?
> Mah
> Mezze verità, falsità, fake news, terrorismo mediatico.
> Mi fa ridere ormai sta storia, anche se c’è da piangere



Se conosco i miei polli metteranno il locdaun per chi non è vaccinato e poi faranno meno tamponi, così diranno "Eco, hano calato i contaggih!"


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Vi anticipo le prossime speculazioni : il prezzo delle ffp2 è andato alle stelle dopo l'obbligo di usare solo quelle.
Fate la scorta se potete.
Salirà anche il prezzo dei tamponi rapidi.

Se prima il farmacista di turno lo faceva anche a 10 euro ora non ci si schioda dai 15.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli metteranno il locdaun per chi non è vaccinato e poi faranno meno tamponi, così diranno "Eco, hano calato i contaggih!"


I vaccinati da una parte , i non vaccinati da un'altra.


Allora, facciamo una cosa: i figli dei drogati lì mettiamo a sinistra, i figli dei reati contro il patrimonio, le rapine, tutte le altre cose a destra… Veloci, dai, che poi facciamo la partita di pallone drogati contro ladri.
Checco zalone però faceva ridere.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I vaccinati da una parte , i non vaccinati da un'altra.
> 
> 
> Allora, facciamo una cosa: i figli dei drogati lì mettiamo a sinistra, i figli dei reati contro il patrimonio, le rapine, tutte le altre cose a destra… Veloci, dai, che poi facciamo la partita di pallone drogati contro ladri.
> Checco zalone però faceva ridere.



La partita ladri contro drogati si è già disputata: il 27/11/2021. Juve-Atalanta.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La partita ladri contro drogati si già disputata: il 27/11/2021. Juve-Atalanta.


Idolo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A criticare sono buoni tutti...la tua proposta concreta invece qual'è allo stato attuale?
> Per adesso il vaccino è l'unico scudo di difesa di massa (si, bisogna ragionare con i grandi numeri nella gestione di una pandemia non con il lumicino del "io ho 25 anni, non mi ammalo, se mi ammalo non mi capita nulla di grave, poi fatalità non ho i nonni e non vivo coi miei, e non vado in giro quindi non infetto nessuno" etc...)


Le critiche sono dovute, quando si assistono tali scempi. Se poi per te è tutto giusto, evidentemente abbiamo prospettive molto differenti.

Io che non sono nessuno, ancora due anni fa, la prima cosa che ho detto quando ho iniziato a sentir parlare di vaccini come 'soluzione definitiva' è stata che -con un virus mutevole come il corona- un vaccino avrebbe potuto fare poco e nulla e di certo non avrebbe mai potuto risolvere la situazione. Sarebbe stato un palliativo molto remunerativo per la case farmaceutiche, e solo dopo ho scoperto che avrebbe funzionato benissimo per le istituzioni come scusa per l'introduzione della tessera a punti. 

Sempre due anni fa, se non prima, avevo auspicato che venissero investiti i soldi veri (oltre che nella prevenzione) nella ricerca di una cura, perché solo una cura efficace per i casi gravi avrebbe risolto. I pochi professionisti che hanno tentato di parlare di cure (e che ne hanno trovata una, certamente migliorabile) sono stati silenziati.

Non esistono proposte concrete, se il sistema attuale pretende che non ve ne siano, non lo vuole a tal punto da voler far passare tutto ciò che sta avvenendo come la nuova normalità. Evidentemente apprezzata, da alcuni.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

obbligo vaccinale non significa che fai il vaccino legato.
vuol dire che se non fai paghi una multa...questo è l'obbligo vaccinale che vorrebbero fare in Austria da febbraio.

per il resto i contagi calerebbero molto di più con un lockdown ai vaccinati, visto che sono in numero molto maggiore.
se lo scopo è far viaggiare meno il virus è questa la soluzione.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

I vaccini comunque stanno facendo il loro, limitando in maniera significativa decessi e terapie intensive. Fossimo TUTTI vaccinati, avremmo 100.000 contagi e tipo 5 morti gironaliere, ovvero faremmo la vita di prima senza restrizioni, green pass e via andare, ma purtroppo ci sono ancora 5,6 milioni di persone non vaccinate al momento.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> obbligo vaccinale non significa che fai il vaccino legato.
> vuol dire che se non fai paghi una multa...questo è l'obbligo vaccinale che vorrebbero fare in Austria da febbraio.



dipende sempre dalla multa… se la metti di 750/1.000€ Stai sicuro che non restano 5.600.000 no vax.
Se restano significa che liberano tipo 5 miliardi di risorse (quasi come i 7 della riforma irpef per dare un’idea)


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I vaccini comunque stanno facendo il loro, limitando in maniera significativa decessi e terapie intensive. Fossimo TUTTI vaccinati, avremmo 100.000 contagi e tipo 5 morti gironaliere, ovvero faremmo la vita di prima senza restrizioni, green pass e via andare, ma purtroppo ci sono ancora 5,6 milioni di persone non vaccinate al momento.


ma per favore, ancora con queste balle spaziali.
non siamo in qualche isolotto covid free per turisti milionari.

decine di paesi nel mondo se ne sbattono della situazione, questi vivono normalmente non tu (tu politico) che stai ogni pomeriggio a tremare per il bollettino dei contagi

la situazione finisce quando tu decidi che finisca, il virus non comanda un'emerita cippa


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> dipende sempre dalla multa… se la metti di 750/1.000€ Stai sicuro che non restano 5.600.000 no vax.
> Se restano significa che liberano tipo 5 miliardi di risorse (quasi come i 7 della riforma irpef per dare un’idea)


i princìpi valgono più dei soldi, chi è convinto non lo fa

peraltro non so se ti stai accorgendo che non stanno facendo la terza dose quelli che dovrebbero, nella foga di raccattare una prima dose in più stai perdendo migliaia di terze dosi al giorno nell'indifferenza collettiva.
va bene così, il sonno della ragione è anche questo


----------



## princeps (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I vaccini comunque stanno facendo il loro, limitando in maniera significativa decessi e terapie intensive.* Fossimo TUTTI vaccinati, avremmo 100.000 contagi e tipo 5 morti gironaliere, ovvero faremmo la vita di prima senza restrizioni, green pass e via andare, *ma purtroppo ci sono ancora 5,6 milioni di persone non vaccinate al momento.


questa è una bella cavolata, a parte che logisticamente è impossibile vaccinare tutti gli italiani ogni 3-4 mesi
Il Regno Unito con meno vaccinati dell'Italia e senza green pass ha la metà de nostri morti


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli metteranno il locdaun per chi non è vaccinato e poi faranno meno tamponi, così diranno "Eco, hano calato i contaggih!"


Ovviamente 
Ma è tutto regolare e trasparente eh


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

altra panzana: grazie ai vaccini l'inverno sta andando bene

se non erro, a scuola materna insegnano che l'inverno inizia il 21 dicembre a prescindere del tempo pazzo di oggi.

quindi è l'autunno ad essere andato RELATIVAMENTE bene, comunque con varie restrizioni che altri non hanno

per l'inverno se la fanno sotto ancora prima che arrivasse.
e devi farti tre mesi ancora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai stanno conducendo evidentemente una politica di divide et impera: il governo ha individuato il nemico numero uno ossia i non vaccinati e riversa contro di loro l'astio della restante popolazione troppo indaffarata a scaricare le proprie frustrazioni verso i non vaccinati per accorgersi che nel frattempo, per esempio,il costo del metano è raddoppiato.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Impossibile non commentare in maniera non polemica.

Alla gente va bene così e stop.

E poi son stanco, facciamo sempre le solite battute tra quattro gatti, già da stasera ripartirà il massacro del "vaggino che fa il suo" e "stanno operando meglio di altri".

Tanto l'agenda da seguire sarà quella cinese, abituiamoci che è già entrata nel profondo delle menti a tanti, vedi post con speranze che la gente venga di fatto carcerata in casa.


----------



## Walker (29 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> I numeri da tenere d'occhio sono le T.I., se come sembra Omicron è tanto contagiosa quanto meno problematica contagiarsi tutti nel giro di pochi mesi potrebbe addirittura essere un bene e portarci verso la fine di questa rottura di scatole made in China.
> 
> I vecchi al mio paese dicono che pandemie come la spagnola fanno 2 Pasque e 2 Natali... speriamo sbaglino soltanto di 1 Pasqua.
> Cmq non so voi ma a me sembra che chiunque incontri per strada o con chiunque io abbia a che fare in questo preciso momento chi più chi meno sia attanagliato da raffreddore, tosse e sintomi influenzali vari.


Ho letto il parere di un virologo ( non uno di quelli "superstar" sovraesposti mediaticamente che ben conosciamo, infatti non ne ricordo il nome), il quale sottolineava come la variante Omicron, molto contagiosa ma meno aggressiva dei ceppi precedenti (come la Delta, responsabile della maggior parte dei ricoverati in TI al momento) possa essere un segnale che la pandemia sia quantomeno in fase calante, ovvero abbia effettuato il "giro di boa", avviandosi verso un progressivo e minore impatto a livello di ricoveri.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


Obbligo vaccinale si, ma con i vaccini nuovi a partire da marzo-aprile.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Il mio sogno sarebbe arrivare al 100% degli italiani vaccinati in tempo reale.
Poi al primo infetto/ morto/ ricoverato inTI per covid venire a cercarvi ad uno ad uno per casa e chiedervi.....E ALLORA? ADESSO CHE COSA MI CONSIGLI?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> obbligo vaccinale non significa che fai il vaccino legato.
> vuol dire che se non fai paghi una multa...questo è l'obbligo vaccinale che vorrebbero fare in Austria da febbraio.
> 
> per il resto *i contagi calerebbero molto di più con un lockdown ai vaccinati*, visto che sono in numero molto maggiore.
> se lo scopo è far viaggiare meno il virus è questa la soluzione.


Scusa però queste sono provocazioni degne di un troll, non da te..

quindi ok, proporrei pure io il lockdown dell'80% delle persone (mi faccio 20 giorni di ferie) poi vediamo il mondo dei non vaccinati "evoluti" cosa fa con 80% delle persone a casa (visto che fanno i "duri" quando in alcuni settori tocca richiamarli perché manca il personale)

Tornando a discorsi seri, mi pare il solito rigirare la frittata...fa comodo parlare di contagi per sottolineare che saranno di più i vaccinati (grazie ar c....) ma sappiamo bene che il problema è quello ospedaliero dove i danni li fanno quasi del tutto i no vax, i dati delle TI e dei ricoveri gravi sono emblematici, l'80% sono non vaccinati

Lo scopo è sostenere la pandemia senza che gli ospedali scoppino (e infatti finché non scoppiano le limitazioni sono lievi)

smettiamola di dare la colpa a chi si è fatto il vaccino


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2021)

Fontana ha appena detto che il 55% dei ricoverati non è vaccinato.

Questo dato, dimostra che i vaccini stanno funzionando in maniera ENORME

Sicuramente qualche punto percentuale in meno di quanto pubblicizzato e sperato.

Ma è di un evidenza tale paragonabile a "dopo il Lunedi c'è il Martedi"


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fontana ha appena detto che il 55% dei ricoverati non è vaccinato.
> 
> Questo dato, dimostra che i vaccini stanno funzionando in maniera ENORME
> 
> ...



Considerato che il 90% degli Over 20 è vaccinato possiamo ben capire come il 10% dei non vaccinati incida sul 55% dei ricoverati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ma quando ci si renderà finalmente conto che questa isteria di massa non serve a niente?


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

se nei ricoverati conti uno che si è rotto il femore e poi ha preso il covid in ospedale non vale niente.

oltre a questo, dovresti dimostrare che il gruppo dei vaccinati e il gruppo dei non vaccinati non abbia una differenza rilevanti riguardo le precauzioni.
perchè se uno non fa il vaccino e si comporta da incosciente in giro non è come uno non vaccinato che comunque è attento
come sempre dico, il vaccino non è l'unica variabile
fa comodo addebitare ogni alito di vento al vaccino, peccato che sia più probabile per un vaccinato che frequenta molti contatti eterogenei prendere il covid piuttosto che un non vaccinato che vive in campagna da solo


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Le critiche sono dovute, quando si assistono tali scempi. Se poi per te è tutto giusto, evidentemente abbiamo prospettive molto differenti.
> 
> Io che non sono nessuno, ancora due anni fa, la prima cosa che ho detto quando ho iniziato a sentir parlare di vaccini come 'soluzione definitiva' è stata che -con un virus mutevole come il corona- un vaccino avrebbe potuto fare poco e nulla e di certo non avrebbe mai potuto risolvere la situazione. Sarebbe stato un palliativo molto remunerativo per la case farmaceutiche, e solo dopo ho scoperto che avrebbe funzionato benissimo per le istituzioni come scusa per l'introduzione della tessera a punti.
> 
> ...


No no, per me non è tutto giusto ma sono sempre contrario alle soluzioni "facili" ai problemi complessi..

Dire che il vaccino fa poco o nulla, quando i numeri dei morti rispetto ai contagi sono crollati è ingiusto e scorretto...i vaccini hanno salvato la vita a moltissima gente, senza contare tutti i non morti che però hanno avuto conseguenza devastanti dal covid (ne conosco di persona, gente che dopo mesi ancora fatica a fare le scale, gente che dopo 8 mesi ancora non ha recuperato il gusto, che non riesce a concentrarsi, lasciamo perdere poi i danni ai polmoni o alla trachea di chi è stato intubato e si è salvato)..quanta gente sarebbe finita in TI senza i vaccini? Meglio non pensarci

Sulla cura, anche li esistono già alcune cure, ne servirebbero di più efficaci, per altro stanno già uscendo le prime pillole anticovid (tra un mese saranno vendute anche qui) quindi dire che la ricerca è stata insabbiata è ancora un dato scorretto..magari si dovrebbe anche dire che una cura covid di 3 giorni ha costi oggi altissimi mentre un vaccino costa allo stato una 40ina di euro..e quanto costano i ricoveri, lo diciamo?
Magari si dovrebbe dire che sviluppare un vaccino è più veloce che trovare e sviluppare una cura anche (per esempio non si dice che i vaccini sono stati realizzati partendo da vaccini che erano già in studio e quindi questo ha velocizzato molto le cose)

Oltretutto io continuo a non capire sta cosa della cura meglio del vaccino..ma santo cielo, io preferisco di gran lunga avere uno scudo alla malattia che non beccarmela, stare male e dover ricorrere ad una cura..cure che ripeto si stanno sviluppando..ma intanto serve la prevenzione

Senza polemica sia chiaro


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> immagino che se prenderanno provvedimenti, sarà il lockdown per i non vaccinati


Penso che sia anche il minimo visto che il restante 95% della gente si è fatta vaccinare “sulla fiducia “ e adesso ci manca pure che per non farli ammalare dobbiamo stare chiusi in casa noi che abbiamo fatto il nostro dovere civico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Lockdown e obbligo vaccinale  
Parole che servono solamente a fomentare i fanatici provax.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa però queste sono provocazioni degne di un troll, non da te..


il problema è che abbiamo i provocatori nel governo, anche peggiori che nel governo precedente
altro che "governo dei migliori" autonominatosi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*



Non sono per niente d'accordo. Io sono contro sempre e da sempre ai locdaun, ma se lo vorranno fare, lo dovranno fare per tutti quanti. 
È inutile dire che il vaccino non è obbligatorio e poi uscirsene con queste minghiate contro i No Vax. Io mi sono vaccinato, ho già prenotato la terza dose, ma non sono di nessun schieramento.... Però leggere queste cose mi fa cascare le braccia... 

A sto punto che dicano apertamente "Cari no vax, vi portiamo in un isola deserta e vi chiudiamo lì fino alla fine della pandemia" tanto il livello ormai è quello... Non che io sia favorevole ad una roba del genere eh.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Nel mentre ho i crampi dalle risate, da sbellicarsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo. Io sono contro sempre e da sempre ai locdaun, ma se lo vorranno fare, lo dovranno fare per tutti quanti.
> È inutile dire che il vaccino non è obbligatorio e poi uscirsene con queste minghiate contro i No Vax. Io mi sono vaccinato, ho già prenotato la terza dose, ma non sono di nessun schieramento.... Però leggere queste cose mi fa cascare le braccia...
> 
> A sto punto che dicano apertamente "Cari no vax, vi portiamo in un isola deserta e vi chiudiamo lì fino alla fine della pandemia" tanto il livello ormai è quello... Non che io sia favorevole ad una roba del genere eh.



Io invece sono d'accordo con il lockdown per i non vaccinati (e io sono non vaccinato)
Che sia di 15 giorni/1 mese,non mi interessa. Anche 2 mesi.
Giusto per togliere a questo governo di farabutti anche questa "carta" da giocare per scaricare sempre le loro colpe su qualcuno (in questo caso i no-vax)

Poi però voglio vedere come faranno a giustificare i casi covid.
A chi daranno la colpa ? A chi non ha fatto il booster ?

Oppure terminate le feste,senza più processare quasi 1 milione di tamponi,useranno questa carta per dire :"avete visto?con il lockdown dei non vaccinati calano anche i positivi"


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

appena letto che i governatori chiedono al CTS di annullare la quarantena per i vaccinati con terza dose.

strano, dicevano che il problema fossero solo gli ospedali fino alla nausea...invece anche farsi una settimana di quarantena minimo a quanto pare rappresenta una faccenda rognosa pure.

secondo la vulgata si poteva vivere bellamente con centinaia di migliaia di contagi al giorno purchè vaccinati, così ospedali semivuoti nei loro sogni bagnati
con annesso tutte le persone da tamponare per ogni positivo, ergo milioni di tamponi

ah come sempre, il tracciamento all'italiana va K.O.
non si sa assolutamente nulla dei contatti di ogni positivo


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo con il lockdown per i non vaccinati (e io sono non vaccinato)
> Che sia di 15 giorni/1 mese,non mi interessa. Anche 2 mesi.
> Giusto per togliere a questo governo di farabutti anche questa "carta" da giocare per scaricare sempre le loro colpe su qualcuno (in questo caso i no-vax)
> 
> ...


Non daranno la colpa a nessuno, semplicemente non saranno più fatti tamponi e pratiche ranno sesso orale l'uno con l'altro per quanto sono stati bravi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo con il lockdown per i non vaccinati (e io sono non vaccinato)
> Che sia di 15 giorni/1 mese,non mi interessa. Anche 2 mesi.
> Giusto per togliere a questo governo di farabutti anche questa "carta" da giocare per scaricare sempre le loro colpe su qualcuno (in questo caso i no-vax)
> 
> ...



Che i vaccini funzionino è appurato, anche se per un periodo breve e non nel modo che ci avevano detto. 

Che i vaccinati si contagiano è altrettanto appurato. 

Che i non vaccinati si contagiano è appurato. 

Che in terapia intensiva ci fisica gente conciata vaccinata o non, è altrettanto appurato. 

Che gli ospedali siano pieni di pazienti Covid, non è appurato per niente. 

Che il Covid NON sia la peste bubbonica è più che appurato, già dalla prima ondata. Ma qua (media etc) ormai spacciano il Covid come se fosse chissà cosa, mica è la peste bubbonica.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Domanda (non provocatoria): Se sono convinti che i no vax sono causa delle nuove restrizioni e chiusure (con conseguente problemi a lavoratori in tanti settori e nuovi contributi a fondo perduto da elargire), se mettessero una "tassa sanitaria" pari a 3.500 cadauno per i no vax, secondo voi quanti dei 5.600.000 italiani andrebbero a vaccinarsi?

in quel caso O aumenti di brutto le vaccinazioni, limitando i no vax e conseguentemente la pandemia (se sei convinto ripeto che siano la causa), O aumenti di brutto le casse statali che a quel punto più serenamente possono intervenire con i sussidi (cassa integrazione ai dipendenti, rimborsi per le chiusure ai proprietari di locali/ristoranti/hotel)

Non è una provocazione, è una domanda per capire secondo voi con una soluzione del genere quanti dei 5.600.000 si andrebbero a vaccinare e quanti sarebbero disposti a pagare i 3.500 della tassa sanitaria.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo con il lockdown per i non vaccinati (e io sono non vaccinato)
> Che sia di 15 giorni/1 mese,non mi interessa. Anche 2 mesi.
> Giusto per togliere a questo governo di farabutti anche questa "carta" da giocare per scaricare sempre le loro colpe su qualcuno (in questo caso i no-vax)
> 
> ...


beh stamattina hanno già inventato il pacco bomba no vax al ministero dell'Agricoltura, poi divenuta lettere di minacce per Patuanelli
la fantasia non manca ai pregiudicati al governo e i complici neanche


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vi anticipo le prossime speculazioni : il prezzo delle ffp2 è andato alle stelle dopo l'obbligo di usare solo quelle.
> Fate la scorta se potete.
> Salirà anche il prezzo dei tamponi rapidi.
> 
> Se prima il farmacista di turno lo faceva anche a 10 euro ora non ci si schioda dai 15.


Lo fanno per noihhhhhh cit.
Sono delinquenti e criminali
Vuoi le ffp2? Dalle gratis. No? Non le metto, semplice


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

avevano tutta la vita davanti, maledetto covid
la comunità tutta è scossa da questa notizia inaspettata durante il fine settimana natalizio



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domanda (non provocatoria): Se sono convinti che i no vax sono causa delle nuove restrizioni e chiusure (con conseguente problemi a lavoratori in tanti settori e nuovi contributi a fondo perduto da elargire), se mettessero una "tassa sanitaria" pari a 3.500 cadauno per i no vax, secondo voi quanti dei 5.600.000 italiani andrebbero a vaccinarsi?
> 
> in quel caso O aumenti di brutto le vaccinazioni, limitando i no vax e conseguentemente la pandemia (se sei convinto ripeto che siano la causa), O aumenti di brutto le casse statali che a quel punto più serenamente possono intervenire con i sussidi (cassa integrazione ai dipendenti, rimborsi per le chiusure ai proprietari di locali/ristoranti/hotel)
> 
> Non è una provocazione, è una domanda per capire secondo voi con una soluzione del genere quanti dei 5.600.000 si andrebbero a vaccinare e quanti sarebbero disposti a pagare i 3.500 della tassa sanitaria.


Sposteresti poco o nulla, già adesso la gente non paga le multe pagliacciata degli ultimi 2 anni, piuttosto si fanno sparare, compreso me


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Le critiche sono dovute, quando si assistono tali scempi. Se poi per te è tutto giusto, evidentemente abbiamo prospettive molto differenti.
> 
> Io che non sono nessuno, ancora due anni fa, la prima cosa che ho detto quando ho iniziato a sentir parlare di vaccini come 'soluzione definitiva' è stata che -con un virus mutevole come il corona- un vaccino avrebbe potuto fare poco e nulla e di certo non avrebbe mai potuto risolvere la situazione. Sarebbe stato un palliativo molto remunerativo per la case farmaceutiche, e solo dopo ho scoperto che avrebbe funzionato benissimo per le istituzioni come scusa per l'introduzione della tessera a punti.
> 
> ...


e la cura secondo te, te la forniscono gratis? ci avrebbero guadagnato anche su quella.
se avessero puntato sulla cura avrebbero dovuto puntare sul vaccino. tanto la cura non la trovavano e allora avresti detto che han puntato sulla cura apposta per non trovarla.
han puntato anche sulla cura in realtà, come puoi ben vedere e stanno trovando qualcosa, ma è più difficile forse trovare la cura. infatti ci sono arrivati 1 anno dopo.
o tutto il mondo si è messo d'accordo nel non trovare la cura economica miracolosa prima? non credo che sia possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo. Io sono contro sempre e da sempre ai locdaun, ma se lo vorranno fare, lo dovranno fare per tutti quanti.
> È inutile dire che il vaccino non è obbligatorio e poi uscirsene con queste minghiate contro i No Vax. Io mi sono vaccinato, ho già prenotato la terza dose, ma non sono di nessun schieramento.... Però leggere queste cose mi fa cascare le braccia...
> 
> A sto punto che dicano apertamente "Cari no vax, vi portiamo in un isola deserta e vi chiudiamo lì fino alla fine della pandemia" tanto il livello ormai è quello... Non che io sia favorevole ad una roba del genere eh.


Invece per me fanno bene, perché mettere l intera nazione in lockdown quando il “pericolo” è solo per i novax ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> avevano tutta la vita davanti, maledetto covid
> la comunità tutta è scossa da questa notizia inaspettata durante il fine settimana natalizio


"godevano di ottima salute, non avevano NESSUNA PATOLOGIA, erano in ospedale per delle semplici analisi del sangue"


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

Io non riesco a capire come si possa restare sereni, da no-vax, di fronte a questi dati... Cioè un barlume di lucidità, un minimo dubbio di star prendendo una grossa cantonata verrà pure prima o poi, no? Manco vedere crepare alcuni tra i "fenomeni mediatici" del movimento sembra smuovere certe "menti".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece per me fanno bene, perché mettere l intera nazione in lockdown quando il “pericolo” è solo per i novax ?



Perché hai dato loro una scelta, Lollo. Non puoi dare una scelta e poi comportarti così. 
È come provarci con una tipa, ricevere il no come risposta e poi dirle "Guarda che se non me la dai ti chiudo in cantina per 1 mese"


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> avevano tutta la vita davanti, maledetto covid
> la comunità tutta è scossa da questa notizia inaspettata durante il fine settimana natalizio



Aggiungo la mia parente (unica) morta lo scorso anno di Covid: aveva 94 anni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece per me fanno bene, perché mettere l intera nazione in lockdown *quando il “pericolo” è solo per i novax ?*


Sei pronto pronto per la politica


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

> Fossimo TUTTI vaccinati, avremmo 100.000 contagi e tipo 5 morti gironaliere



È disponibile un nuovo rapporto dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità (dicembre 2021): i morti vacciati a novembre sono stati 1159, ben più di 5 al giorno. In base ai dati se avessimo vaccinato tutti avremmo avuto circa 1500 morti al mese.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "godevano di ottima salute, non avevano NESSUNA PATOLOGIA, erano in ospedale per delle semplici analisi del sangue"


soprattutto gli anziani muoiono senza per forza arrivare a cent'anni.
come è possibile ?
è qualcosa che lascia sgomenti, urge una riflessione in ognuno di noi.
sì muoiono già per altre decine di malattie, ma leggerlo così per il covid ci incupisce.
in particolare la signora di 99 anni viveva a Cento, sembrava fatta insomma, il mondo è ingiusto alle volte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Perché hai dato loro una scelta, Lollo. Non puoi dare una scelta e poi comportarti così.
> È come provarci con una tipa, ricevere il no come risposta e poi dirle "Guarda che se non me la dai ti chiudo in cantina per 1 mese"


Quindi sarebbe stato meglio l obbligo vaccinale fin da subito.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece per me fanno bene, perché mettere l intera nazione in lockdown quando il “pericolo” è solo per i novax ?


Solo per i novax...
6.500 vaccinati ricoverati a novembre
1.158 morti vaccinati a novembre
492 vaccinati ricoverati in terapia intensiva a novembre

Si può sostenere che statisticamente il rischio sia maggiore per i non vaccinati ma sostenere che il pericolo è solo per i non vaccinati è mentire e fare propaganda, come istituzioni e media fanno ogni giorno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe stato meglio l obbligo vaccinale fin da subito.



Per fare come stanno facendo ora, si senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domanda (non provocatoria): Se sono convinti che i no vax sono causa delle nuove restrizioni e chiusure (con conseguente problemi a lavoratori in tanti settori e nuovi contributi a fondo perduto da elargire), se mettessero una "tassa sanitaria" pari a 3.500 cadauno per i no vax, secondo voi quanti dei 5.600.000 italiani andrebbero a vaccinarsi?
> 
> in quel caso O aumenti di brutto le vaccinazioni, limitando i no vax e conseguentemente la pandemia (se sei convinto ripeto che siano la causa), O aumenti di brutto le casse statali che a quel punto più serenamente possono intervenire con i sussidi (cassa integrazione ai dipendenti, rimborsi per le chiusure ai proprietari di locali/ristoranti/hotel)
> 
> Non è una provocazione, è una domanda per capire secondo voi con una soluzione del genere quanti dei 5.600.000 si andrebbero a vaccinare e quanti sarebbero disposti a pagare i 3.500 della tassa sanitaria.



Semplice,NON sono convinti,dato che anche i vaccinati contagiano (al contrario di quello che sostenevano mesi fa....).
Ma è facile romanzare che per colpa di quei dannati no-vax,la pandemia ha ripreso piede.

P.S Allora facciamo prima a mettere la sanità privata,no ?
Qui in Italia curiamo cani e porci,anche stranieri,immigrati,curiamo tutti.
Però andrebbe messa una tassa sanitaria ai no vax ? E perchè mai ?

Capisco che sia una provocazione,ma i vaccini sono stati acquistati anche con i "nostri" soldi.
Le cure ai malati (tutti,non solo quelli malati di covid) sono state garantite anche grazie ai "nostri" soldi che per anni,anni,anni,anni abbiamo pagato tasse salatissime (molte delle quali finiscono proprio per finanziare la sanità) per garantire anche le cure accessibili a tutti (tutti).

E se vuoi portare soldoni nelle casse dello stato,sarebbe molto più semplice (e soprattutto UTILE) evitare tutti gli sprechi che ogni anno ci costano minimo 1 miliardo. (1miliardo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

@Ringhio8 In che senso ? 
mio leggo i dati e i dati pubblici dicono questo. 

Sai cos’è la cosa peggiore di questa situazione che chi si professa novax soffre di un complesso di superiorità che Adler ci potrebbe scriver 40 libri.
È questo che mi impedisce di parlare tranquillamente con un no vax, il fatto che si metta su un piedistallo e creda di essere più furbo degli altri, più intelligente e di essersi sottratto da un meccanismo di sistema in cui sono caduti tutti quando in realtà è il fesso del villaggio su cui tutti ridono.

La psicologia dietro a questo fenomeno è incredibile, ricordo che successe la stessa cosa con la terra piatta, la medicina e molte altre cose che furono negate agli inizi da gruppi di persone che si credevano più furbe di tutti gli altri.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che sia anche il minimo visto che il restante 95% della gente si è fatta vaccinare “sulla fiducia “ e adesso ci manca pure che per non farli ammalare dobbiamo stare chiusi in casa noi che abbiamo fatto il nostro dovere civico.


guarda che in Olanda sono chiusi tutti per un mese, nonostante il dovere civico molto praticato.
e quelli del dovere civico, come dici tu, ogni giorno cercano di scappare in Germania a spassarsela
il primo ministro ha dovuto fare un discorso ad hoc per questi doveristi civici...


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> È disponibile un nuovo rapporto dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità (dicembre 2021): i morti vacciati a novembre sono stati 1159, ben più di 5 al giorno. In base ai dati se avessimo vaccinato tutti avremmo avuto circa 1500 morti al mese.


Praticamente 40 al giorno.
Un quarto/quinto di quelli odierni. Non mi sembra comunque poco rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> È disponibile un nuovo rapporto dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità (dicembre 2021): i morti vacciati a novembre sono stati 1159, ben più di 5 al giorno. In base ai dati se avessimo vaccinato tutti avremmo avuto circa 1500 morti al mese.


Il bello di un forum è che spari numeri ma, non potendo fornire link esterni, la tua credibilità è pari alla mia che dico che la protezione contro l'ospedalizzazione è pari al 93% fino a sei mesi di distanza dalla stessa tra i vaccinati Pfizer. L'articolo, se vuoi cercare su PubMed, si intitola "Effectiveness of mRNA BNT162b2 COVID-19 vaccine up to 6 months in a large integrated health system in the USA: a retrospective cohort study" ed è stato pubblicato su Lancet, non sul Topolino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 In che senso ?
> mio leggo i dati e i dati pubblici dicono questo.
> 
> *Sai cos’è la cosa peggiore di questa situazione che chi si professa novax soffre di un complesso di superiorità che Adler ci potrebbe scriver 40 libri.
> ...



Fino a prova contraria sono proprio quelli di diverso schieramento che dall'alto del loro piedistallo (che si sono auto-costruiti) vorrebbero decidere anche per *un corpo non loro*. "obbligateli obbligateli.."...ma chi siete ? ma vaccinatevi se volete vaccinarvi e non rompete i maroni a tutti gli altri ,detto proprio papale papale


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria sono proprio quelli di diverso schieramento che dall'alto del loro piedistallo (che si sono auto-costruiti) vorrebbero decidere anche per *un corpo non loro*. "obbligateli obbligateli.."...ma chi siete ? ma vaccinatevi se volete vaccinarvi e non rompete i maroni a tutti gli altri ,detto proprio papale papale


Vedi la psicologia com’è contorta, ogni persona è arroccata nella sua convinzione e vede l errore nell altro. 
Comunque non parlavo di me, era un discorso generale il mio. 
Quando mi è capitato di parlare con dei novax non c’era modo di discutere, ogni cosa di cui si iniziava a parlare se non la pensavi come loro eri del “sistema”, un giornalista, un mentitore. 
Anche a fronte di evidenti verità inconfutabili. 
Ecco cosa non sopporto, la miopia.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai cos’è la cosa peggiore di questa situazione che chi si professa novax soffre di un complesso di superiorità che Adler ci potrebbe scriver 40 libri.


quando sentirò un direttore di rete no vax covid vantarsi di non aver ospitato sì vax covid, come ha fatto Mentana al contrario, nei suoi studi ne riparleremo.
ad oggi non riscontro nel dibattito pubblico il fenomeno di cui parli


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando sentirò un direttore di rete no vax covid vantarsi di non aver ospitato sì vax covid, come ha fatto Mentana al contrario, nei suoi studi ne riparleremo.
> ad oggi non riscontro nel dibattito pubblico il fenomeno di cui parli


Niente non ci capiamo. 
Lascio nuovamente perdere e torno a lavorare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no, per me non è tutto giusto ma sono sempre contrario alle soluzioni "facili" ai problemi complessi..
> 
> Dire che il vaccino fa poco o nulla, quando i numeri dei morti rispetto ai contagi sono crollati è ingiusto e scorretto...i vaccini hanno salvato la vita a moltissima gente, senza contare tutti i non morti che però hanno avuto conseguenza devastanti dal covid (ne conosco di persona, gente che dopo mesi ancora fatica a fare le scale, gente che dopo 8 mesi ancora non ha recuperato il gusto, che non riesce a concentrarsi, lasciamo perdere poi i danni ai polmoni o alla trachea di chi è stato intubato e si è salvato)..quanta gente sarebbe finita in TI senza i vaccini? Meglio non pensarci
> 
> ...


"Poco e nulla" rispetto alla risoluzione definitiva del problema, ovvero giungere a una vita come quella di prima, senza green pass, limitazioni e code, che siano per tamponi o per i vaccini. 

Considerando che non si tratta di una malattia mortale, che il 90% di chi la prende la affronta come un raffreddore normale (a me è successo), che di solo covid muore lo 0,%... allora si, preferisco rinforzare il mio sistema immunitario in forma preventiva, eventualmente prendermi la malattia e sviluppare gli anticorpi, piuttosto che iniettarmi in corpo ogni 5 mesi una soluzione il cui scopo è quello di "tamponare" i sintomi per un periodo breve, ma ha probabilmente conseguenze sullo stesso sistema immunitario nel lungo.

La scorrettezza, visto che ne stiamo parlando, è non considerare le migliaia di persone precedentemente sane con effetti avversi da "vaccino", per lo più invalidanti. Solo io che vivo in un paese di provincia ne conosco due. Ma esistono comitati che raccolgono tutte le loro testimonianze e a cui per altro non viene dato spazio di parola sui media o, se qualcuno abbozza, lo fa per sfotterli. Ed è ancora più scorretto che essi siano stati lasciati soli a sé stessi, senza cure, trattati come depressi qualsiasi: han dovuto pagare di tasca loro analisi e cure. 

E' scorretto che si voglia vaccinare una fetta di popolazione a cui il covid fa un baffo. Non avrebbe avuto più senso vaccinare la fetta di popolazione più a rischio, magari anche imporre loro l'obbligo (visto che si è così convinti funzioni) e tornare alla vita di prima?! 
Le scorrettezze sarebbero anche molte altre, però mi fermo. 

Poi perdonami ma i calcoli sono un po' partigiani. Il vaccino costerà meno, ma fra il vaccinare l'intera popolazione ogni 5 mesi per anni e il curare il singolo caso grave che, grazie alla stessa cura, non andrebbe in terapia intensiva con i conseguenti costi, non credo che la seconda opzione sia quella più onerosa. 

Che poi c'è cura e cura. Velo pietoso sulla vicenda De Donno.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Il bello di un forum è che spari numeri ma, non potendo fornire link esterni, la tua credibilità è pari alla mia che dico che la protezione contro l'ospedalizzazione è pari al 93% fino a sei mesi di distanza dalla stessa tra i vaccinati Pfizer. L'articolo, se vuoi cercare su PubMed, si intitola "Effectiveness of mRNA BNT162b2 COVID-19 vaccine up to 6 months in a large integrated health system in the USA: a retrospective cohort study" ed è stato pubblicato su Lancet, non sul Topolino.


Tu fai sempre interventi atti a sbeffeggiare chi sostiene tesi diverse dalle tue. Nuovamente ti faccio presente che hai difficoltà di lettura e comprensione: i dati che riporto sono, e l'ho fatto presente, presi dal *report del 21 dicembre 2021 dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità*.
Altro che numeri sparati a caso.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente non ci capiamo.
> Lascio nuovamente perdere e torno a lavorare.


certo che non ci capiamo, tu mi parli dei singoli che non influenzano nessuno mentre io ti parlo di chi ha il pulpito pubblico.
dovrebbe essere un "tantino" più grave quello di cui parlo io...
cosa mi interessa se un no vax fa il presuntuoso sotto casa tua per esempio ?
a me interessa chi ha visibilità e questi sono i sì vax per quasi totalità ripeto nel dibattito pubblico

giusto, tanto qualunque cosa decidano per te va bene quindi non hai bisogno neanche di stare aggiornato.
puoi delegare al governo dei migliori, andrà tutto bene


----------



## sacchino (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


Nel 2020 si facevano 20.000 tamponi al giorno ora 1 milione e poi il numero dei contagi non vuol dire niente contano solo le TI e di questo dato ancora non si conosce con esattezza il numero di no vax. L'occupazione degli ospedali non vuol dire nulla anzi è fuorviante perchè vengono contati ricoveri covid anche quelli che entrano per interventi di routine programmati che risultano positivi.
Se il governo non nomina un responsabile, capace, della comunicazione non ne usciremo più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 In che senso ?
> mio leggo i dati e i dati pubblici dicono questo.
> 
> Sai cos’è la cosa peggiore di questa situazione che chi si professa novax soffre di un complesso di superiorità che Adler ci potrebbe scriver 40 libri.
> ...


Nel senso che la tua é mera propaganda al livello di Repubblica, stesse frasi, stessi concetti, stesse balle, come quella della Spagna dell'altro giorno. Magari sbaglio, ma sembri non crederci neanche tu quando tessi le lodi di restrizioni, obblighi e quant'altro


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Praticamente 40 al giorno.
> Un quarto/quinto di quelli odierni. Non mi sembra comunque poco rispetto ad oggi.


Attenzione perchè è basato sul mese di novembre (totale 1998 morti). Sicuramente una diminuzione che è sempre un bene (personalmente mai messo in dubbio che in parte, al netto di tutto, i vaccini prevengono malattia grave, contesto la negazione di eventi avversi e la propaganda cieca) però non così drastica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedi la psicologia com’è contorta, ogni persona è arroccata nella sua convinzione e vede l errore nell altro.
> Comunque non parlavo di me, era un discorso generale il mio.
> Quando mi è capitato di parlare con dei novax non c’era modo di discutere, ogni cosa di cui si iniziava a parlare se non la pensavi come loro eri del “sistema”, un giornalista, un mentitore.
> Anche a fronte di evidenti verità inconfutabili.
> Ecco cosa non sopporto, la miopia.



Ma è ovvio che sia così.
Una persona deve essere libera di poter scegliere,senza essere ricattata,apostrofata e giudicata.
Fai una bella campagna di informazione,parli apertamente di tutti i benefici offerti dalla vaccinazione (e dei contro) e poi lasci che il cittadino decida in piena autonomia.

Ma se tu parti con un mini-stron come Brunetta che,con quel sorrisetto si mette a schernire i non vaccinati e continua a ribadire che li farà crollare fisicamente e psicologicamente,se prosegui con un Draghi che si mette a raccontare palle in diretta tv.

E se poi insisti con le fanfane,con le offese,con i ricatti,privando non solo della libertà,ma anche del lavoro,arrivando persino a mettere la popolazione contro,allora cosa vuoi aspettarti Lollo ?
Vuoi che questi no vax vi facciano una carezza dopo tutto quello che stanno subendo ?
Certe volte la miopia consiste anche nel non mettersi nei panni degli altri


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che la tua é mera propaganda al livello di Repubblica, stesse frasi, stessi concetti, stesse balle, come quella della Spagna dell'altro giorno. Magari sbaglio, ma sembri non crederci neanche tu quando tessi le lodi di restrizioni, obblighi e quant'altro


Ma io non sono niente, è esattamente questo di cui ti parlo. Non c’è un grande meccanismo orchestrato da Bill Gates per far vaccinare tutti, non esiste. 
È quella la genesi dell incomprensione, credere che qualcuno con un piano segreto voglia far qualcosa.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

*altra fantastica richiesta dei governatori in prima pagina Ansa:

"Niente test per chi ha avuto contatti con un positivo ed è asintomatico"*

che menti eccelse, al prossimo concorso MENSA tutti iscritti 

perchè non fanno un partito ?
spettacolari


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno sarebbe arrivare al 100% degli italiani vaccinati in tempo reale.
> Poi al primo infetto/ morto/ ricoverato inTI per covid venire a cercarvi ad uno ad uno per casa e chiedervi.....E ALLORA? ADESSO CHE COSA MI CONSIGLI?


In effetti ci sarebbe da ridere e vorrei vedere la reazione di certi soggetti..


----------



## Prealpi (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *altra fantastica richiesta dei governatori in prima pagina Ansa:
> 
> "Niente test per chi ha avuto contatti con un positivo ed è asintomatico"*
> 
> ...


Questi stanno perdendo completamente la testa, qui siamo oltre il ridicolo, anzi direi che ci sta anche un ipotesi di reato per epidemia colposa


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fontana ha appena detto che il 55% dei ricoverati non è vaccinato.
> 
> Questo dato, dimostra che i vaccini stanno funzionando in maniera ENORME
> 
> ...


Peccato che non mi fido dei dati pubblici in italia…


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

bentrovati a marzo 2020, gli asintomatici non contagiano

che loop


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *altra fantastica richiesta dei governatori in prima pagina Ansa:
> 
> "Niente test per chi ha avuto contatti con un positivo ed è asintomatico"*
> 
> ...


A me sembra un interpretazione che fa ben sperare, deduco che grazie ai vaccini, alla libera circolazione del virus, alla venuta del Signore, a quello a cui ognuno vuole credere insomma questo virus stia quasi per essere derubricato ad una normale malattia trattabile come si tratta un influenza.

Sono convintissimo comunque che per 78.000 positivi riscontrati ce ne siano almeno 10 volte tanto non evidenziati, questa Omicron si diffonde ad una velocità disarmante ma il fatto che davvero poca gente stia finendo in ospedale è una notizia super positiva.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo con il lockdown per i non vaccinati (e io sono non vaccinato)
> Che sia di 15 giorni/1 mese,non mi interessa. Anche 2 mesi.
> Giusto per togliere a questo governo di farabutti anche questa "carta" da giocare per scaricare sempre le loro colpe su qualcuno (in questo caso i no-vax)
> 
> ...


Fidati sarebbero capaci di falsificare tutto. Farebbero meno tamponi e comincerebbero a fare conteggi diversi 
È lapalissiano


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Detto questo, a me sembra che siamo in una ipocrisia veramente senza fondo.

Milioni di post, milioni di dati, milioni di ragionamenti e/o motivazioni che vanno, da ambo le parti, dalla follia alla stravaganza più disgustosa.

Esistono solo due posizioni: o credi che il sistema sia in buona fede oppure no.

Aggiungo solo che il sistema è composto da esseri umani. I soliti esseri che sono in grado di andare sulla Luna, ma anche di sganciare atomiche sulla popolazione civile, ed hanno costruito un mondo dove esistono cose belle e cose atroci.

Totalmente inutile discutere, e chiunque lo sa benissimo.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che i vaccini funzionino è appurato, anche se per un periodo breve e non nel modo che ci avevano detto.
> 
> Che i vaccinati si contagiano è altrettanto appurato.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh così apri il vaso di Pandora. Ti daranno del pazzo eretico. Il tuo post è la sintesi di quello che alcuni di noi dicono da 2 anni.
Ma in fin dei conti c’è ancora gente che crede che con i vaccini contagi meno ahahahah


----------



## Manue (29 Dicembre 2021)

Quanto disprezzo i media che sparano titoloni sul tasso di contagio, sui record di positivi, dal momento che la base dati è assolutamente diversa dal passato.

E' come dire che l'anno prossimo accorciano le piste di Formula1 di 1 km ed in pompa magna si va ad elogiare colui che batte tutti i record del passato.

Che brutta roba la propaganda, che brutto che è dover far spaventare la gente a tutti i costi, 
farci preoccupare, farci provare paura per poi infilarci la supposta a tempo debito.
E non per complotto, non penso per questo, ma semplicemente per far sentire meno dolore quando la spingono...

curioso di sapere come "pagheremo" tutto questo terrorismo, che decisioni dovremo subito a Gennaio.

Io sinceramente vorrei ad esempio, accettare l'inevitabile prendendo decisioni in base ai dati che arrivano dagli ospedali coadiuvate con le statistiche di che effetti hanno i ceppi di covid attualmente presenti sugli individui vaccinati e non.
Per inevitabile intendo, riaprire anziché chiudere, basandosi su quanto scritto 2 righe sopra.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> avevano tutta la vita davanti, maledetto covid
> la comunità tutta è scossa da questa notizia inaspettata durante il fine settimana natalizio


Stroncati così? Nel pieno della vita?
Manco l’ebola è così…


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> soprattutto gli anziani muoiono senza per forza arrivare a cent'anni.
> come è possibile ?
> è qualcosa che lascia sgomenti, urge una riflessione in ognuno di noi.
> sì muoiono già per altre decine di malattie, ma leggerlo così per il covid ci incupisce.
> in particolare la signora di 99 anni viveva a Cento, sembrava fatta insomma, il mondo è ingiusto alle volte.


Sei un genio 
Non dovrei ridere perché si parla pur sempre di morti ma questo post mi fa morire..


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Covid: molte disdette a Cervinia, sindaco chiede sostegno per gli operatori economici e del turismo montano​

ma come, il super ski pass tecnologico con super green pass abbinato nel biglietto e senza code non va più ?
era "per salvare lo sci e la montagna", sostenevano
al tg1 luce lo raccontavano raggianti con persone che sorridevano sotto la mascherina sopra la maschera
che amarezza apprendere questa richiesta di aiuto, non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno sarebbe arrivare al 100% degli italiani vaccinati in tempo reale.
> Poi al primo infetto/ morto/ ricoverato inTI per covid venire a cercarvi ad uno ad uno per casa e chiedervi.....E ALLORA? ADESSO CHE COSA MI CONSIGLI?


E quale medico o scienziato avrebbe mai sostenuto che con il vaccino è garantita al 100% immunità da contagio e/o ricovero e/o conseguenze gravi?


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *altra fantastica richiesta dei governatori in prima pagina Ansa:
> 
> "Niente test per chi ha avuto contatti con un positivo ed è asintomatico"*
> 
> ...


Mi pare tutto fatto ad arte per massacrare i no vax a questo punto


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> bentrovati a marzo 2020, gli asintomatici non contagiano
> 
> che loop


Semplicemente vogliono fare meno tamponi possibile per dare la colpa ai no vax e ingabbiarli. Così faranno qualche boiata come i longdaun per i novacs e diranno che grazie a questo o contagi sono scesi.. facile facile


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente vogliono fare meno tamponi possibile per dare la colpa ai no vax e ingabbiarli. Così faranno qualche boiata come i longdaun per i novacs e diranno che grazie a questo o contagi sono scesi.. facile facile


sì già immagino i governatori più accaniti...casualmente le regioni dove i contagi schizzano vogliono fare meno tamponi.
l'arancione per loro è come il rosso nei tori, venderebbero la madre per non arrivarci facendo dimettere pure i moribondi per abbassare i ricoveri sotto la soglia critica
chiusure e ristori mmmh profumo 2020, in attesa dell'apoteosi coprifuoco zona rossa


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo ad 1 milione di tamponi al giorno però. Lo scorso anno ne facevamo massimo 300 Mila.


chissà come mai non lo specificano ...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì già immagino i governatori più accaniti...casualmente le regioni dove i contagi schizzano vogliono fare meno tamponi


Si infatti, guarda tu il caso eh.
Ma è tutto in buona fede, fidati


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E quale medico o scienziato avrebbe mai sostenuto che con il vaccino è garantita al 100% immunità da contagio e/o ricovero e/o conseguenze gravi?



Solo un incompetente sa che il 100% non esiste in queste cose.

Però purtroppo lo hanno detto, a più riprese, in tanti e in modo ufficiale e documentato. Non hanno esplicitamente detto il "100%", ma hanno usato termini equivalenti, come "garanzia" e "sicurezza".

Al minimo c'è da condannare per pubblicità ingannevole, ma ovviamente c'è dell'altro sotto, non ci prendiamo in giro, amico. Per piegare le menti si fa questo ed altro.

Dopo due anni di 'sta roba cerchiamo di avere almeno il buon gusto di non prenderci in giro, dai.


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Dicembre 2021)

qualcuno mi può spiegare la motivazione scientifica per cui un non vaccinato negativo deve stare agli arresti domiciliari, mentre un vaccinato positivo no ?
lo chiedo agli accoliti della nuova scienzah, ovviamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.

Io intanto resto della mia idea che vaccini si, ma dateci quelli nuovi.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
> Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
> O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
> Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.
> ...


Hanno prima da far fuori quelli pagati 36 volte il costo di produzione.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
> Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
> O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
> Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.
> ...


è una settimana che brunetta lo dice...il punto è capire quanti assecondano il suo delirio.
dalla pubblica amministrazione solo a tutti insieme, come fecero per il green pass che si parlava solo del pubblico invece tutto insieme
stavolta sicuramente la lega non avrà giustificazioni, questa è la deadline prima di passare da primo partito a quarto

penso che su questo si giochi il futuro governo, se passa il delirio il centro-destra non avrà più la maggioranza 2023
chi voleva passare a Fratelli d'Italia lo ha già fatto, il resto saaranno astenuti per la gioia del pd


----------



## Prealpi (29 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
> Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
> O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
> Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.
> ...


Continiuamo a calpestare la costituzione, il governo in base a quale diritto potrebbe fare una cosa del genere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente vogliono fare meno tamponi possibile per dare la colpa ai no vax e ingabbiarli. Così faranno qualche boiata come i longdaun per i novacs e diranno che grazie a questo o contagi sono scesi.. facile facile



La cosa triste sarà che i boccaloni ,quelli che pendono dalle labbra del mini-stro Brunetta,di Draghi,dei virologi,dei tg,crederanno anche che la diminuzione dei casi sia dovuta proprio al lockdown dei non vaccinati .

Proprio come hanno fatto in Germania... (e ovviamente i nostri TG,tutti,parlavano di grande successo dovuto al lockdown,no del numero ridotto dei tamponi).
Quando parlo di anello al naso mi riferisco proprio a questo.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Tu fai sempre interventi atti a sbeffeggiare chi sostiene tesi diverse dalle tue. Nuovamente ti faccio presente che hai difficoltà di lettura e comprensione: i dati che riporto sono, e l'ho fatto presente, presi dal *report del 21 dicembre 2021 dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità*.
> Altro che numeri sparati a caso.


Il report che ti piace tanto dice pure che tra il 5 novembre 2021 e il 5 dicembre 2021 ci son state 5.944 ospedalizzazioni su 7.031.651 NON vaccinati, mentre tra i vaccinati con 2 dosi+booster i casi di ospedalizzazione sono stati 272 a fronte di 4.133.267 persone. Basta fare il rapporto tra le due incidenze per scoprire che *nell'ultimo mese i non vaccinati avevano 12,8 volte il rischio di finire in ospedale rispetto ai vaccinati con tripla dose.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Solo un incompetente sa che il 100% non esiste in queste cose.
> 
> Però purtroppo lo hanno detto, a più riprese, in tanti e in modo ufficiale e documentato. Non hanno esplicitamente detto il "100%", ma hanno usato termini equivalenti, come "garanzia" e "sicurezza".
> 
> ...


Di politici e commentatori Tv può darsi, ma se devi cambiare le gomme alla macchina vai dal gommista non dal falegname, medici e scienziati salvo qualche pazzo esibizionista non hanno mai garantito efficacia in termini assoluti ma indicato come variano i fenomeni al variare della percentuale di persone vaccinate e come gli stessi fenomeni variano a livello di conseguenze tra chi è appunto vaccinato e chi no, numeri, dati e statistiche a disposizione di tutti.

Se poi i proprietari degli ospedali privati marciano sui numeri per avere più rimborsi o il mestierante di turno fa la cresta su camici o mascherine tutti hanno diritto di adirarsi, ma siamo fuori da quello che è l'approccio scientifico alla malattia, pur sforzandomi giuro che altre dietrologie non riesco a vederne.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
> Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
> O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
> Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.
> ...


Allora sono maturi i tempi per la guerra civile. Se dovessero scelleratamente decidere per non far lavorare i novacs allora mi auguro scoppi il caos, magari con qualche esecuzione pubblica


----------



## Pungiglione (29 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> La soluzione più logica sarebbe l’obbligo vaccinale per tutti e per tutte la fasce d’età


Bhe se fai l'obbligo vaccinale ha poco senso vaccinare gli u30 e assolutamente nessun senso vaccinare i minorenni, dato che chi è sotto queste soglie si è vaccinato (chi obbligato chi volontariamente) per "salvare" gli altri


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa triste sarà che i boccaloni ,quelli che pendono dalle labbra del mini-stro Brunetta,di Draghi,dei virologi,dei tg,crederanno anche che la diminuzione dei casi sia dovuta proprio al lockdown dei non vaccinati .
> 
> Proprio come hanno fatto in Germania... (e ovviamente i nostri TG,tutti,parlavano di grande successo dovuto al lockdown,no del numero ridotto dei tamponi).
> Quando parlo di anello al naso mi riferisco proprio a questo.


Si ma a questo punto mi viene da chiedere se ci sono o ci fanno….


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Il discorso di titolare il giornale col numero dei contagi è interessante. 
Molti giustamente richiamano la necessità di rapportarlo al numero dei tamponi, così da ricavare il tasso di positività, che è la stessa operazione assolutamente indispensabile quando si leggono i report mensili (scoprendo come i non vaccinati rischiano varie volte di più contagio-ospedalizzazione-ti-morte). 

Vorrei fare una riflessione su questo: 
voi, dovendo scegliere, per problemi di spazio, quale singolo dato mostrereste nel titolo del vostro giornale? 
Io non sarei così sicuro di scrivere:
"28 dicembre 2021: il tasso di positività passa al 7,5%".

Il perché si palesa subito: ok è il 7,5%, ma qual è la portata del fenomeno? 
Perché 7,5% di tasso di positività si ottiene sia con 75contagiati e 1000 tamponi, che con 75.000 e 1.000.000 di tamponi. 
Con la differenza pratica che nel primo caso gli ospedali sono al sicuro, nel secondo no. E difatti ospedalizzazioni e TI sono aumentate. Così i morti. Anzi a cercare il sensazionalismo forse si farebbe prima a esaltare il fatto che con la diffusione di omicron sono tornate a morire centinaia di persone ogni giorno. 

Diciamo che a naso dai contagiati deriva che una parte di essi finiscono in ospedale / muoiono, quindi paradossalmente il numero assoluto come primo dato ci sta, se accoppiato il prima possibile col numero relativo. 

Al contrario i numeri assoluti di non vaccinati e vaccinati non aiutano in alcun modo a capire quanto protegge il vaccino. Quelli relativi sì. Chiaro con numeri assoluti piccoli non potresti giungere a conclusioni forti. Oggi invece il campione è gargantuesco e la protezione del vaccino è un fatto. Non a caso adesso più che mai gli interventi si orientano in base a questo solo parametro (più libertà ai vaccinati, lockdown ai non vaccinati). 

Ma in realtà è un non problema semplicemente perché sotto il titolo "78.000 casi" spesso nel sottotitolo c'è il tasso a 7,5% e giù in articolo +TI e tot morti


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa triste sarà che i boccaloni ,quelli che pendono dalle labbra del mini-stro Brunetta,di Draghi,dei virologi,dei tg,crederanno anche che la diminuzione dei casi sia dovuta proprio al lockdown dei non vaccinati .
> 
> Proprio come hanno fatto in Germania... (e ovviamente i nostri TG,tutti,parlavano di grande successo dovuto al lockdown,no del numero ridotto dei tamponi).
> Quando parlo di anello al naso mi riferisco proprio a questo.


Porti un esempio un pò borderline... la Germania ha dovuto correre ai ripari perchè il sistema sanitario non reggeva più la pressione, la causa delle misure che han preso è l'eccesso non di contagi bensì di ospedalizzazioni e se a livello percentuale i non vaccinati primeggiavano per percentuale di occupazione posti letto, gravità dei casi e lunghezza periodo di degenza ospedaliera mi sembra logico siano intervenuti a discapito di quella precisa fetta di popolazione.

Il fatto che scendano i casi in Germania e Austria non credo sia un calo effettivo di contagi bensì un calo drastico di persone positive con sintomi / sintomi gravi che è costretta a ricorrere al tampone perchè tra i vaccinati le problematiche sono di entità minore.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Solo per i novax...
> 6.500 vaccinati ricoverati a novembre
> 1.158 morti vaccinati a novembre
> 492 vaccinati ricoverati in terapia intensiva a novembre
> ...


Mo' facciamo pelo e contropelo a queste statistiche, perchè sennò diffondiamo allarmismo nonsense.
I numeri sono corretti (diciamo che nei 1158 hai contato pure i 54 vaccinati con ciclo incompleto, che è una forzatura in chiara malafede, ma facciamo finta di nulla).
Se fossi andato a confrontare con attenzione i dati, ti saresti accorto che sui 1100 morti vaccinati, *838* erano morti che avevano completato il ciclo vaccinale da più di 150 giorni. Che i vaccini abbiano un'efficacia di durata non superiore ai 5-6 mesi è ormai noto a tutti, direi, non mi pare necessario discuterne.
Se andassi a controllare bene la colonna delle persone con ciclo vaccinale chiuso da più di 5 mesi, ti accorgeresti di un dato veramente singolare: a fronte di 838 morti, ci sono state solo 254 occupazioni di posti in terapia intensiva. Come è possibile una cosa del genere? Semplice, perchè *tra questi 838 morti, ben 631 erano over 80! *Questo ha ragionevolmente un solo significato: che la gran parte dei morti per covid tra i vaccinati *non incontravano i criteri di ammissione in terapia intensiva!* Parliamo dunque di grandi anziani polipatologici, che erano giunti verosimilmente al termine del loro processo esistenziale a prescindere dalla patologia infettiva.
Lo stesso aspetto tuttavia non lo si riscontra tra i non vaccinati: lì a fronte di 887 ricoveri in TI abbiamo 839 morti, tra cui i grandi anziani sono infatti meno della metà (399).
Questo è solo un piccolo esempio di come la lettura dei dati scientifici molte volte non è così lineare come si potrebbe apparentemente pensare, e maneggiarli male può portare a gravi errori di misinterpretazione.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Il report che ti piace tanto dice pure che tra il 5 novembre 2021 e il 5 dicembre 2021 ci son state 5.944 ospedalizzazioni su 7.031.651 NON vaccinati, mentre tra i vaccinati con 2 dosi+booster i casi di ospedalizzazione sono stati 272 a fronte di 4.133.267 persone. Basta fare il rapporto tra le due incidenze per scoprire che *nell'ultimo mese i non vaccinati avevano 12,8 volte il rischio di finire in ospedale rispetto ai vaccinati con tripla dose.*


E Con l’aggravante che la fascia +80 è anche quella più vaccinata, quindi a parità di età il rapporto vaccinato/non sarebbe ancora superiore. Perché nei 272 ci sono più anziani in % rispetto ai 5.944.

Sono dati inconfutabili, con i vaccini ti riducono drasticamente ospedalizzazioni e terapie intensive.
Poi è vero che non bloccano l’infezione, ma come si fa oggi a dire che non servono?


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Il report che ti piace tanto dice pure che tra il 5 novembre 2021 e il 5 dicembre 2021 ci son state 5.944 ospedalizzazioni su 7.031.651 NON vaccinati, mentre tra i vaccinati con 2 dosi+booster i casi di ospedalizzazione sono stati 272 a fronte di 4.133.267 persone. Basta fare il rapporto tra le due incidenze per scoprire che *nell'ultimo mese i non vaccinati avevano 12,8 volte il rischio di finire in ospedale rispetto ai vaccinati con tripla dose.*


Io ho risposto all'affermazione di un utente che diceva che se fossimo tutti vaccinati ci sarebbero stati 5 decessi al giorno. 
E coi dati ho dimostrato che non sarebbe assolutamente così.
Che i non vaccinati, ammalandosi di covid, rischino più dei vaccinati (almeno per una certa percentuale di vaccinati e per un certo periodo di tempo) l'ho già fatto presente. 
Quindi non ha molto senso che cerchi di dimostrarlo perché non c'entra nulla con il mio intervento. Avrebbe avuto senso criticarmi in merito al post che avevi quotato se potevi dimostrare che con 60.000.000 di vaccinati ci sarebbero state 5 morti al giorno, ma già con 48.000.000 non è così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Covid: molte disdette a Cervinia, sindaco chiede sostegno per gli operatori economici e del turismo montano​
> 
> ma come, il super ski pass tecnologico con super green pass abbinato nel biglietto e senza code non va più ?
> era "per salvare lo sci e la montagna", sostenevano
> ...


Attività ingorde e sfigate, che chiudano pure tutte, tanto a sciare non ci vado mai cit.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Il report che ti piace tanto dice pure che tra il 5 novembre 2021 e il 5 dicembre 2021 ci son state 5.944 ospedalizzazioni su 7.031.651 NON vaccinati, mentre tra i vaccinati con 2 dosi+booster i casi di ospedalizzazione sono stati 272 a fronte di 4.133.267 persone. Basta fare il rapporto tra le due incidenze per scoprire che *nell'ultimo mese i non vaccinati avevano 12,8 volte il rischio di finire in ospedale rispetto ai vaccinati con tripla dose.*


Per concretizzare cosa voglia dire 12,8 in termini probabilistici, pensate alla roulette: è grosso modo la differenza di probabilità tra beccare solo il colore e beccare uno specifico numero.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E Con l’aggravante che la fascia +80 è anche quella più vaccinata, quindi a parità di età il rapporto vaccinato/non sarebbe ancora superiore. Perché nei 272 ci sono più anziani in % rispetto ai 5.944.
> 
> Sono dati inconfutabili, con i vaccini ti riducono drasticamente ospedalizzazioni e terapie intensive.
> Poi è vero che non bloccano l’infezione, ma come si fa oggi a dire che non servono?



I vostri ragionamenti hanno una sola conseguenza logica, e cioè che, 1) tieni rinchiusi in casa e sotto lockdown i "giovani" e lasci liberi gli anziani, oppure 2) tieni rinchiusi in casa gli anziani e lasci liberi i "giovani".

Lasciando stare il maledetto buonismo ideologico che fa da scusa, e guardando per una volta al bene del paese invece che del singolo, qualsiasi idiota sceglierebbe la 2).

Non lo fanno. E non lo fanno. E chissà perché.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io ho risposto all'affermazione di un utente che diceva che se fossimo tutti vaccinati ci sarebbero stati 5 decessi al giorno.
> E coi dati ho dimostrato che non sarebbe assolutamente così.
> Che i non vaccinati, ammalandosi di covid, rischino più dei vaccinati (almeno per una certa percentuale di vaccinati e per un certo periodo di tempo) l'ho già fatto presente.
> Quindi non ha molto senso che cerchi di dimostrarlo perché non c'entra nulla con il mio intervento. Avrebbe avuto senso criticarmi in merito al post che avevi quotato se potevi dimostrare che con 60.000.000 di vaccinati ci sarebbero state 5 morti al giorno, ma già con 48.000.000 non è così.


L'ho fatto poco sopra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Dato che siete in vena di dati,parlate anche delle ospedalizzazioni in TI degli under 40,grazie.
Se potete,sciorinate numeri mese per mese che poi torniamo alla fatidica domanda....


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi a lavoro mi sono arrivati un paio di spifferini interessanti sul fatto che il CdM potrebbe muoversi verso la linea durissima (ovvero abolizione di fatto del green pass semplice e i non vaccinati non potranno piu nemmeno lavorare)
> Detto ciò, a prescindere da quello che si deciderà in CdM, è chiaro che una decisione in un senso o nell'altro va presa.
> O si decide che tocca accettare il fatto che una parte di novax è inevitabile e che nel medio termine l'obiettivo è arrivare ad una percentuale di vaccinati sull'intera popolazione (bimbi compresi) tra l'85-90%, oppure si va di linea dura rendendo di fatto impossibile la vita ai non vaccinati (e se non li fai lavorare, come sembra ci si stia muovendo, di fatto stai facendo questo).
> Tertium non datur, vediamo cosa decideranno in CdM.
> ...


Purtroppo (per i non vaccinati) la differenza con i vaccinati è davvero troppa. 
Tasso ricoveri TI non vaccinati: 13,8.
Tasso ricoveri TI dose booster: 0,8.

Quanto costano 3 vaccini? 
Quanto costa al giorno mantenere un paziente in TI? 
Senza contare l'impegno sanitario in generale. E il rischio di perdere il cittadino. E che il non vaccinato si contagia più facilmente, quindi diffonde più facilmente.

Tutto ma proprio tutto spinge a favore della vaccinazione. E più aumentano le dosi, più il divario crescerà. 

Quando al politico dai questi numeri, è normale vacillare sul da farsi. Nel nuovo mondo, speriamo solo temporaneo, per lo Stato il cittadino scoperto di vaccino è concretamente un problema da risolvere: per il rischio sanitario e di conseguenza per il discorso lavorativo (quel lavoratore mi serve che vada al lavoro, ma non lo posso far andare appunto per il rischio sanitario). 

Se è vero che Draghi si sente un nonnetto a disposizione delle istituzioni, e quindi non ha alcun interesse a raccattare consensi in ottica futura, può tranquillamente prendersi la patata bollente e la responsabilità di far fare lockdown ai non vaccinati/obbligo vaccinale. Verrà odiato da quella fetta di persone, ma lui e altri sapranno chd è stata la mossa logicamente conseguente al modo con cui si è evoluta questa guerra


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I vostri ragionamenti hanno una sola conseguenza logica, e cioè che, 1) tieni rinchiusi in casa e sotto lockdown i "giovani" e lasci liberi gli anziani, oppure 2) tieni rinchiusi in casa gli anziani e lasci liberi i "giovani".
> 
> Lasciando stare il maledetto buonismo ideologico che fa da scusa, e guardando per una volta al bene del paese invece che del singolo, qualsiasi idiota sceglierebbe la 2).
> 
> Non lo fanno. E non lo fanno. E chissà perché.


Se la conclusione vuole essere che è un Paese guidato da vecchi, commisurato sui bisogni dei vecchi, e politicamente indirizzato dalla volontà popolare dei vecchi, siamo per la prima volta totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Continiuamo a calpestare la costituzione, il governo in base a quale diritto potrebbe fare una cosa del genere


Perdonami ma pure ripetere costantemente sta frase sta diventando stucchevole, te lo stanno dicendo in tutte le lingue che noi non abbiamo diritto a vivere, a lavorare, alla sanità. Spero solo che si arrivi presto alla sanità solo agli assicurati, come in america, 3/4 di chi sbandiera "togliete la sanità ai novax" sarebbe in piazza a fare "inutili assbramenti"


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se la conclusione vuole essere che è un Paese guidato da vecchi, commisurato sui bisogni dei vecchi, e politicamente indirizzato dalla volontà popolare dei vecchi, siamo per la prima volta totalmente d'accordo.



Beh, tanto piacere.

Quale volontà popolare. Ci sono molti politici giovani, tra i quali il grande ministro della sanità. Diciamo che è indirizzato dalla quantità di voti da raccattare per mantenere lo status-quo.

Purtroppo io lavoro per pagare la pensione a codesti vecchi, che non producono niente, se non costringere, a causa di incapaci/criminali al governo, tutti gli altri a non-vivere.

Ma a codesti vecchi che gli frega, tra poco schiantano e non si dovranno preoccupare delle sorti del paese. Quando sarò vecchio io invece non ci sarà nessuno a pagarmi la pensione, perché il paese verserà in condizioni pietose. Per non parlare di anni di vita bruciati per lockdowns, mascherine e menghiate.

Sinceramente, chissenefrega di tenere qualche vecchio chiuso in casa se metto a repentaglio lo stato sociale della nazione.

Grandi, tutti. E scusa se ho usato termini terra-terra.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

"scarseggiano i tamponi e i reagenti"

e niente, sempre più 2020


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dato che siete in vena di dati,parlate anche delle ospedalizzazioni in TI degli under 40,grazie.
> Se potete,sciorinate numeri mese per mese che poi torniamo alla fatidica domanda....



Ma figurati, si continua a farsi le pippe sul fatto che in proporzione ci stanno più non vaccinati che vaccinati ricoverati, ma nessuno guarda l'età media di questi ricoveri e dei morti.

Immagino che saranno pieni di bimbi no vax gli ospedali, considerando che praticamente nessun bimbo è vaccinato, staranno esplodendo gli ospedali di bambini moribondi e quindi urge immediatamente fare 40 dosi a questi poveri bimbi che rischiano di morire.


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2021)

Draghi farà zona rossa per tutti pur di non fare l'obbligo vaccinale essendo lui un no vax stesso: fa parte dei cultisti che non mandano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche perché sono contrari ai vaccini, lui stesso era a fare il diverso studiando dai gesuiti.

Ma citate ancora il ridicolo rapporto del 21 dicembre? Quello che diceva quasi 40 milioni vaccinati da meno di 5 mesi.... cioè 40 milioni si sono vaccinati da agosto in poi mentre gli altri hanno ricevuto la seconda dose entro luglio....certo come no.
Abbiamo iniziato a dicembre.....a maggio eravamo già oltre al 50% delle vaccinazioni.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Draghi farà zona rossa per tutti pur di non fare l'obbligo vaccinale essendo lui un no vax stesso: fa parte dei cultisti che non mandano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche perché sono contrari ai vaccini, lui stesso era a fare il diverso studiando dai gesuiti.
> 
> Ma citate ancora il ridicolo rapporto del 21 dicembre? Quello che diceva quasi 40 milioni vaccinati da meno di 5 mesi.... cioè 40 milioni si sono vaccinati da agosto in poi mentre gli altri hanno ricevuto la seconda dose entro luglio....certo come no.
> Abbiamo iniziato a dicembre.....a maggio eravamo già oltre al 50% delle vaccinazioni.


Hai ragione, da adesso inizierò a citare te come fonte di riferimento per dati qualitativi di portata nazionale sul covid-19.


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che si proceda con questo benedetto obbligo vaccinale e bona. tanto si vuole andare lì: restrizioni poi super restrizioni poi lockdown ai no vax, tanto vale arrivare subito al punto e non perdere tempo in fasi intermedie.
> Sono ancora un esercito i no vax (5,6 milioni), inutile procedere a step progressivi dove ne convinci 200.000 ogni “giro” di restrizioni


I no vax saranno anche i vaccinati "scaduti".
Penso che molti non siano contenti di farsi diverse dosi all'anno, soprattutto di fronte ad un virus che sembra che si stia indebolendo.
L'unica cosa da fare sarebbe prendere provvedimenti utili a "spalmare" i contagi nel tempo per non ritrovarsi con troppe persone a casa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, si continua a farsi le pippe sul fatto che in proporzione ci stanno più non vaccinati che vaccinati ricoverati, ma nessuno guarda l'età media di questi ricoveri e dei morti.
> 
> Immagino che saranno pieni di bimbi no vax gli ospedali, considerando che praticamente nessun bimbo è vaccinato, staranno esplodendo gli ospedali di bambini moribondi e quindi urge immediatamente fare 40 dosi a questi poveri bimbi che rischiano di morire.



Perchè non gli conviene,semplice.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> L'ho fatto poco sopra.


quello che hai scritto non dimostra niente, senza offesa.
innanzitutto bisognerebbe sapere quanti tamponi fanno i non vaccinati positivi al covid.
se una persona fa un tampone ogni due-tre giorni, in certi lavori anche uno al giorno viene fatto, vorrei sapere quanto sia probabile prenda il covid e lo diffonda
questi dati dove sono ?
io non ne trovo francamente, eppure è fondamentale

più che obbligo vaccinale metti un obbligo molecolare per qualche giorno e vediamo la situazione
vediamo quanti negativi al molecolare ogni 24-48 ore prendono il covid
dai dati INAIL non sembra che siano schizzati i contagi aziendali con il green pass

se fai un tampone in breve tempo non c'è il rischio di non beccare il momento in cui sei positivo, al contrario di chi lo fa una tantum come le feste o per un evento x


quando si blatera di no vax in ospedale allora aggiungete la richiesta su quanti tamponi hanno fatto prima di andarci
non vorrei avessimo dinanzi persone che non hanno mai fatto tamponi in vita propria se non quello di positività...


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

signore e signori, ecco LA SCIENZA AKA CTS:

*"Nessuna quarantena per i vaccinati con booster che vengono a contatto con una persona poi risultata positiva e sono impiegati nei servizi essenziali. 
Dovranno però obbligatoriamente indossare la mascherina Ffp2 per circa una settimana'"*



il covid si ferma dinanzi ai servizi essenziali, basta la mascherina FIAT FFP2 per una settimana e tutto sparisce
dopo l'immunità naturale e da vaccino, ecco che nasce l'immunità da servizi essenziali

in che mani siamo...


----------



## Prealpi (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco LA SCIENZA AKA CTS:
> 
> *"Nessuna quarantena per i vaccinati con booster che vengono a contatto con una persona poi risultata positiva e sono impiegati nei servizi essenziali.
> Dovranno però obbligatoriamente indossare la mascherina Ffp2 per circa una settimana'"*
> ...


Assurdo, non c'è nulla di scientifico in questo


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che hai scritto non dimostra niente, senza offesa.
> innanzitutto bisognerebbe sapere quanti tamponi fanno i non vaccinati positivi al covid.
> se una persona fa un tampone ogni due-tre giorni, in certi lavori anche uno al giorno viene fatto, vorrei sapere quanto sia probabile prenda il covid e lo diffonda
> questi dati dove sono ?
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma il mio è un confronto di pure incidenze: se prendi l'intera popolazione di non vaccinati e quella di vaccinati booster, e gli confronti gli ospedalizzati (che non possono essere sovra-sottostimati per effetto dei tamponi etc, se stai male vai in ospedale punto, e non subiscono neppure l'influenza dei criteri di ammissione in TI) hai un rapporto di rischio relativo di ospedalizzazione quanto più depurato da fattori confondenti.
Peraltro il mio riferimento al "qui sopra" riguardava esclusivamente l'errato approccio nella conta dei morti tra i vaccinati di Novembre, sul quale nessuno ha replicato costruttivamente.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Assurdo, non c'è nulla di scientifico in questo


fosse la prima volta...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Il sogno incofessabile dell'uomo del 2021 :
-giovane uomo;
-plurivaccinato;
-negativo a test molecolare e rapido;
-in isolamento fiduciario da 21 giorni;
-lavoratore in smart;
-avulso da ogni attività ricreativa/ludica/sportiva ;
-avvolto da cellofan e tutto cosparso da gel antisettico;
-distaccato dagli affetti e asessuato;


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

in Francia 208.000 casi
chissà cosa direbbe il consigliere "scientifico" Gualtiero Ricciardi a Speranza con tale cifra...

tipo "aprire la stagione di caccia ai no vax, mors tua vita mea"


----------



## princeps (29 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sogno incofessabile dell'uomo del 2021 :
> -giovane uomo;
> -plurivaccinato;
> -negativo a test molecolare e rapido;
> ...


con un odio represso verso chi è più felice di lui ed un odio esplicito verso chi avrà fatto meno dosi di lui


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Francia 208.000 casi
> chissà cosa direbbe il consigliere "scientifico" Gualtiero Ricciardi a Speranza con tale cifra...
> 
> tipo "aprire la stagione di caccia ai no vax, mors tua vita mea"



Beh,secondo le previsioni,noi dovremo arrivare a circa 100 mila contagi al giorno tra qualche giorno/settimana.
E qualcuno si sta già leccando i baffi ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> con un odio represso verso chi è più felice di lui ed un odio esplicito verso chi avrà fatto meno dosi di lui


Il tutto da seduti sul divano, con una mano sulle palle e l'altra sulla postepay del reddito di scansafatiche


----------



## danjr (29 Dicembre 2021)

In ogni caso grazie ai vaccini, e sottolineo grazie ai vaccini, ci stiamo avviando verso l’ultimo dell’anno senza lockdown e con le ospedalizzazioni sotto controllo. 
i vaccini non hanno avuto l’efficace e sopratutto la durata sperata, ma sono attualmente l’unica arma per una vita quantomeno dignitosa


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Francia 208.000 casi
> chissà cosa direbbe il consigliere "scientifico" Gualtiero Ricciardi a Speranza con tale cifra...
> 
> tipo "aprire la stagione di caccia ai no vax, mors tua vita mea"


Ma perchè ti fissi così tanto sui contagi scusa? E' un parametro "vecchio" ormai per valutare l'evoluzione della pandemia. 

I dati della Polonia per citarne una sono tragici, 800 decessi in un giorno, 75% non vaccinati con un tasso di vaccinazione con terza dose nel paese sotto il 20%... proviamo a spiegare questi di numeri, se troviamo una spiegazione logica domani scendo in piazza e mi incateno nudo alla fontana del paese per difendere i diritti di un no-vax di fare quel razzo che gli pare giuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fontana ha appena detto che il 55% dei ricoverati non è vaccinato.
> 
> Questo dato, dimostra che i vaccini stanno funzionando in maniera ENORME
> 
> ...


Si ma finché c'è chi arriva a credere perfino che la terra è piatta figurati su ste cose quando li convinci..


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> signore e signori, ecco LA SCIENZA AKA CTS:
> 
> *"Nessuna quarantena per i vaccinati con booster che vengono a contatto con una persona poi risultata positiva e sono impiegati nei servizi essenziali.
> Dovranno però obbligatoriamente indossare la mascherina Ffp2 per circa una settimana'"*
> ...


Quindi, se ho capito bene, ad esempio il personale sanitario e i medici potranno ora lavorare seppur probabilmente contagiati, ammazzando indirettamente i loro pazienti magari fragili o ricoverati per altro. Lo facevano già non dovendo fare tampone grazie al greenpass da vaccinati ma ora lo potranno fare anche pur sapendo che probabilmente stanno contagiando le persone. Magari ho capito male... spero.


----------



## Manue (29 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fontana ha appena detto che il 55% dei ricoverati non è vaccinato.
> 
> Questo dato, dimostra che i vaccini stanno funzionando in maniera ENORME
> 
> ...


Pazzo, 
io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante 
cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.

C'è qualcosa di sbagliato in questi dati.

Significa che in un nucleo familiare di 7 persone vaccinate, 3 di queste finisco in ospedale, 
non è possibile.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pazzo,
> io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante
> cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.
> 
> ...


Nel tg1 dell'altro ieri sera hanno annunciato che stanno crescendo i ricoverati con doppia dose, mentre nessuno con booster. E ci sono ospedali che hanno tipo 4 ricoverati no vax e 4 vaccinati con doppia dose.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,secondo le previsioni,noi dovremo arrivare a circa 100 mila contagi al giorno tra qualche giorno/settimana.
> E qualcuno si sta già leccando i baffi ...


ma verosimilmente i contagiati saranno milioni da 2 anni a questa parte. E cadono dal pero oggi


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, i contagi da Covid-19 continuano a volare in Italia. Ieri il record assoluto da inizio pandemia (nonostante tre dosi di vaccino NDR): oltre 78.000 casi. Nemmeno a nel 2020 si era arrivati a tanto. Ora il Governo valuta due strade: obbligo vaccinale oppure lockdown per i non immunizzzatI
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN*


ogni volta che leggo sta cosa dell "obbligo vaccinale" mi chiedo che intendano di preciso

un inasprimento ulteriore del green pass? perchè non è possibile un obbligo in senso fisico parliamoci chiaro


----------



## Manue (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, ad esempio il personale sanitario e i medici potranno ora lavorare seppur probabilmente contagiati, ammazzando indirettamente i loro pazienti magari fragili o ricoverati per altro. Lo facevano già non dovendo fare tampone grazie al greenpass da vaccinati ma ora lo potranno fare anche pur sapendo che probabilmente stanno contagiando le persone. Magari ho capito male... spero.



Hai capito bene, 
e ci vedo una presa in giro colossale.

C'è qualcosa che non quadra, non può essere altrimenti.

Dovrebbero dirci se coloro che hanno ricevuto il booster non sono contagiosi, 
o se il virus attualmente in circolo non porta a gravi conseguenze tanto questo la stagionale.

Qualcosa non va altrimenti.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In ogni caso grazie ai vaccini, e sottolineo grazie ai vaccini, ci stiamo avviando verso l’ultimo dell’anno senza lockdown e con le ospedalizzazioni sotto controllo.
> i vaccini non hanno avuto l’efficace e sopratutto la durata sperata, ma sono attualmente l’unica arma per una vita quantomeno dignitosa


Insieme alla natura e all’evoluzione


----------



## Manue (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel tg1 dell'altro ieri sera hanno annunciato che stanno crescendo i ricoverati con doppia dose, mentre nessuno con booster. E ci sono ospedali che hanno tipo 4 ricoverati no vax e 4 vaccinati con doppia dose.


Bisognava spingere sui bambini e per mera coincidenza le notizie primarie erano la conta dei bambini ricoverati,
ora i bambini sono dimenticati e si passa alla propaganda del booster facendo il paragone sui vaccinati doppia dose...

boh, perplesso.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Ma a questo punto il CTS verrà direttamente sostituito da Confindustria&C. o preferiscono tenerlo almeno per scena?


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ti fissi così tanto sui contagi scusa? E' un parametro "vecchio" ormai per valutare l'evoluzione della pandemia.
> 
> I dati della Polonia per citarne una sono tragici, 800 decessi in un giorno, 75% non vaccinati con un tasso di vaccinazione con terza dose nel paese sotto il 20%... proviamo a spiegare questi di numeri, se troviamo una spiegazione logica domani scendo in piazza e mi incateno nudo alla fontana del paese per difendere i diritti di un no-vax di fare quel razzo che gli pare giuro.


perchè a livello mentale sono quello che colpiscono di più, insieme ai morti, e i politici agiscono sull'onda umorale dal primo giorno senza razionalità

in Polonia non ci sono restrizioni che conosciamo noi e i contagi sono in calo


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pazzo,
> io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante
> cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.
> 
> ...


in realtà torna..dipende dall'aumento notevole del numero dei vaccinati rispetto ai non vaccinati

mettiamo ci siano 100 persone vaccinate e 10 no...il 20% dei vaccinati finisce in ospedale mentre dei NON vaccinati ci finisce il 70%

ecco che ti trovi all'ospedale 20 vaccinati e 7 non vaccinati....di coseguenza c'è il triplo dei vaccinati ma il vaccino funziona eccome

spero di non aver scritto castronerie..


----------



## raducioiu (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> L'ho fatto poco sopra.


Io ho dimostrato che vaccinando tutti non ci sarebbero "solo 5 morti al giorno" e, per contraddire appunto tale affermazione, tu hai voluto dimostrarmi, come risaputo e come io stesso riconosco (dato che a me interessa la verità e non dar contro ai vaccini), che ci sono più morti percentuali tra i non vaccinati rispetto ai vaccinati. Ripeto, non ho mai sostenuto il contrario e non era dunque necessario dimostrarlo. E ciò non contraddice il fatto che, vaccinando tutti, i morti sarebbero comunque molti di più di 5 al giorno (salvo che le cose non cambino "grazie" a Omicron). Lo ripeto chiaramente, non ho problemj: la *percentuale* di morti tra i non vaccinati è parecchio maggiore rispetto a quella dei vaccinati (almeno per un certo periodo di tempo). 



> Se andassi a controllare bene la colonna delle persone con ciclo vaccinale chiuso da più di 5 mesi, ti accorgeresti di un dato veramente singolare: a fronte di 838 morti, ci sono state solo 254 occupazioni di posti in terapia intensiva. Come è possibile una cosa del genere? Semplice, perchè tra questi 838 morti, ben 631 erano over 80! Questo ha ragionevolmente un solo significato: che la gran parte dei morti per covid tra i vaccinati non incontravano i criteri di ammissione in terapia intensiva!
> Parliamo dunque di grandi anziani polipatologici, che erano giunti verosimilmente al termine del loro processo esistenziale a prescindere dalla patologia infettiva.



Di conseguenza possiamo, in base a tale deduzione, sfoltire anche dalle statistiche del report specifico 399 over-80 morti non vaccinati e addirittura sfoltire tutti morti over-80 dal numero totale dei morti covid. Spero ci sia poi coerenza quando qualcuno sosterrà nuovamente che i morti per covid sono in realtà relativamente pochi, visto che gli over-80 possiamo toglierli dal conto perché "_giunti verosimilmente al termine del loro processo esistenziale a prescindere dalla patologia infettiva_"


----------



## mil77 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pazzo,
> io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante
> cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.
> 
> ...


No vuol dire che su 1000 ricoverati in ospedale 450 sono vaccinati e 550 sono non vaccinati. Se fai la percentuale con il numero dei vaccinati e non vaccinati otterrai il rischio che corre l'uno e l'altro. Senza contare che l'età media dei vaccinati ricoverati è nettamente più alta dei non vaccinati ricoverati


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel tg1 dell'altro ieri sera hanno annunciato che stanno crescendo i ricoverati con doppia dose, mentre nessuno con booster. E ci sono ospedali che hanno tipo 4 ricoverati no vax e 4 vaccinati con doppia dose.


anche qui non c'è nulla di strano

il booster viene fatto apposta perchè l'efficacia delle 2 dosi dopo un pò va a scemare...sennò non serviva la terza dose

semmai sarebbe preoccupante se i ricoverati fossero con 2 dosi fatte in un tempo breve..altrimenti putroppo è tutto in linea

purtroppo perchè sarebbe stato meglio fare una dose che copriva per 10 anni con efficacia dimostrata del 100%...ma allora era ancora meglio se il virus non c'era proprio...e se io trombavo con Belen era meglio ancora...


----------



## mil77 (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, ad esempio il personale sanitario e i medici potranno ora lavorare seppur probabilmente contagiati, ammazzando indirettamente i loro pazienti magari fragili o ricoverati per altro. Lo facevano già non dovendo fare tampone grazie al greenpass da vaccinati ma ora lo potranno fare anche pur sapendo che probabilmente stanno contagiando le persone. Magari ho capito male... spero.


seppur probabilmente contagiati anche no. Certo c'è qualche rischio che qualcuno possa essere contagiato ma probabilmente contagiati no.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo arrivati a 100.000 positivi/giorno (fortunatamente con i morti ancora sotto i 200/giorno grazie sopratutto ai vaccini). Si pensava di raggiungere i 100.000 tra 7/10 giorni, ricordo i proclami di natale su gennaio, in realtà Omicron è molto più infettiva, come dimostrano anche i 200k francesi. E' evidente che qualcosa vada fatto, ma difficile dire cosa in quanto di sto virus non ci ha capito niente nessuno purtroppo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel tg1 dell'altro ieri sera hanno annunciato che stanno crescendo i ricoverati con doppia dose, mentre nessuno con booster. E ci sono ospedali che hanno tipo 4 ricoverati no vax e 4 vaccinati con doppia dose.



Ma sì, dai, son vairus diversi.

Ognuno invalida la versione precedente e devi buttare via tutto, come i pezzi di ricambio delle aspirapolveri, le cialde del caffè, i programmi del computer, etc etc.

Rottamazione vaccini e nuova normalità da consumismo sanitario. Già detta anche questa due anni or sono.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, dai, son vairus diversi.
> 
> Ognuno invalida la versione precedente e devi buttare via tutto, come i pezzi di ricambio delle aspirapolveri, le cialde del caffè, i programmi del computer, etc etc.
> 
> Rottamazione vaccini e nuova normalità da consumismo sanitario. Già detta anche questa due anni or sono.


non voglio dire fatelo voi se siete piu bravi però oggettivamente non mi sento di criticare troppo gli scienziati perchè non sono riusciti a fare un vaccino che duri di piu o che abbia un'efficacia ancora maggiore

il virus è nuovo e i tempi che hanno avuto sono pochissimi

questa è gente che sta in laboratorio dalla mattina alla sera e guadagna il giusto eh...non dimentichiamolo

parlo dei ricercatori sul campo..perchè poi i soldi li fa l'azienda (Pfizer ecc) ma il lavoro lo fanno loro eh...

non parlo di quelli che vanno in tv,ministri della sanita ecc quelli sono un altro "lavoro" diciamo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto il nostro bugiardo per eccellenza,il membro onorario dell'oms,Walter Ricciardone,crede che sia arrivata l'ora di un bel megagreenpass per fare tutto,*a partire* dal poter andare a lavorare.

Poi si vedrà più avanti di inserire il gigagreenpass


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto il nostro bugiardo per eccellenza,il membro onorario dell'oms,Walter Ricciardone,crede che sia arrivata l'ora di un bel megagreenpass per fare tutto,*a partire* dal poter andare a lavorare.
> 
> Poi si vedrà più avanti di inserire il gigagreenpass


Quel 'giga' sta ad indicare che avremo la ricarica mensile coi contatori da consultare giornalmente?
I primi del mese botta di vita , poi via via verso una fase più letargica, poi ottimizzazione delle risorse e poi conto alla rovescia per avere la nuova dose.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto il nostro bugiardo per eccellenza,il membro onorario dell'oms,Walter Ricciardone,crede che sia arrivata l'ora di un bel megagreenpass per fare tutto,*a partire* dal poter andare a lavorare.
> 
> Poi si vedrà più avanti di inserire il gigagreenpass


tutto tranne che andare a messa e catechismo, altrimenti Bergoglio fa cadere il governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Dicembre 2021)

Tra qualche settimana siamo a 300.000 casi. Guardare i contagi giornalieri ormai è solo terrorismo mediatico.
Questo Omicron ce lo becchiamo tutti prima di marzo, vaccinati o no, Diventa come contare i casi di raffreddore in tutta italia.

E' arrivato il momento di conviverci come influenza cattiva, continuando la campagna vaccinale.
Se no continuneranno con un decreto al giorno, coprendosi di ridicolo con scelte sempre più stupide.


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra qualche settimana siamo a 300.000 casi. Guardare i contagi giornalieri ormai diventa pure masochismo.
> 
> E' arrivato il momento di conviverci come influenza cattiva, continuando la campagna vaccinale.
> Se no continuneranno con un decreto al giorno, coprendosi di ridicolo con scelte sempre più stupide.


Amen, io per prima cosa abolirei tampone e quarantena per i vaccinati tripla dose


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Visto che si parla di scienza, come mai non sono tracciati i positivi 2020 che si sono reinfettati e quali conseguenze hanno avuto? Finiscono in TI? Restano asintomatici? boh? Nessuno che si preoccupi dei milioni di positivi 2020 che fine hanno fatto? Si reinfettano? Chi lo sa, nessun giornalista se l'è mai chiesto


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non voglio dire fatelo voi se siete piu bravi però oggettivamente non mi sento di criticare troppo gli scienziati perchè non sono riusciti a fare un vaccino che duri di piu o che abbia un'efficacia ancora maggiore
> 
> il virus è nuovo e i tempi che hanno avuto sono pochissimi
> 
> ...



Guarda che non era una critica verso chi lavora con passione e serietà nel mondo scientifico, lascia stare la bravura.

Se Gesù Cristo o gli alieni da Zeta/Omicron Reticuli sfornano vairus e varianti in continuazione, non ne faccio colpa agli scienziati che non riescono a stargli dietro.

Almeno non a tutti. Poi quelli che parlano avendo curato un'unghia incarnita, lasciamo perdere, nonostante godano di fama divina qui dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pazzo,
> io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante
> cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel tg1 dell'altro ieri sera hanno annunciato che stanno crescendo i ricoverati con doppia dose, mentre nessuno con booster. E ci sono ospedali che hanno tipo 4 ricoverati no vax e 4 vaccinati con doppia dose.


A suon di ripetere che la dose successiva(in questo caso la 3) ti salva dai ricoveri la gente ci crede


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto il nostro bugiardo per eccellenza,il membro onorario dell'oms,Walter Ricciardone,crede che sia arrivata l'ora di un bel megagreenpass per fare tutto,*a partire* dal poter andare a lavorare.
> 
> Poi si vedrà più avanti di inserire il gigagreenpass


"il vero virus é il fascismo"


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra qualche settimana siamo a 300.000 casi. Guardare i contagi giornalieri ormai è solo terrorismo mediatico.
> Questo Omicron ce lo becchiamo tutti prima di marzo, vaccinati o no, Diventa come contare i casi di raffreddore in tutta italia.
> 
> E' arrivato il momento di conviverci come influenza cattiva, continuando la campagna vaccinale.
> Se no continuneranno con un decreto al giorno, coprendosi di ridicolo con scelte sempre più stupide.



Bene, ottimo spunto per cambiare punto di vista e cominciare a considerare il raffreddore normale come pandemia, allora.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Cmq ieri qualcuno diceva che entro il 31 si sarebbe arrivati a 100k, beh oggi son 98k, dai dai dai che finalmente mettono noi in locchedaun.... Dal gg dopo mi ci gioco la panda che scenderanno a 150 casi senza ricoveri


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Io ho dimostrato che vaccinando tutti non ci sarebbero "solo 5 morti al giorno" e, per contraddire appunto tale affermazione, tu hai voluto dimostrarmi, come risaputo e come io stesso riconosco (dato che a me interessa la verità e non dar contro ai vaccini), che ci sono più morti percentuali tra i non vaccinati rispetto ai vaccinati. Ripeto, non ho mai sostenuto il contrario e non era dunque necessario dimostrarlo. E ciò non contraddice il fatto che, vaccinando tutti, i morti sarebbero comunque molti di più di 5 al giorno (salvo che le cose non cambino "grazie" a Omicron). Lo ripeto chiaramente, non ho problemj: la *percentuale* di morti tra i non vaccinati è parecchio maggiore rispetto a quella dei vaccinati (almeno per un certo periodo di tempo).
> 
> 
> 
> Di conseguenza possiamo, in base a tale deduzione, sfoltire anche dalle statistiche del report specifico 399 over-80 morti non vaccinati e addirittura sfoltire tutti morti over-80 dal numero totale dei morti covid. Spero ci sia poi coerenza quando qualcuno sosterrà nuovamente che i morti per covid sono in realtà relativamente pochi, visto che gli over-80 possiamo toglierli dal conto perché "_giunti verosimilmente al termine del loro processo esistenziale a prescindere dalla patologia infettiva_"


Se hai capito il succo del discorso come credo, ti renderai benissimo conto che, dato che nei primi sei mesi per tua stessa ammissione una certa copertura dalla morte viene garantita dal vaccino, non è corretto sfoltire i morti over 80 non vaccinati allo stesso modo degli over 80 vaccinati (almeno nel gruppo dei vaccinati da meno di sei mesi). Il mio discorso vuole suffragare l'ipotesi che l'over 80 dovrebbe ripetere i vaccini ogni 6 mesi (mentre nelle persone più giovani sarà probabilmente sufficiente effettuare una singola dose all'anno), non che gli over 80 vadano abbandonati al loro destino; però all'opposto, non condivido l'ipotesi di nuovi lockdown solo per tutelare quelle morti quasi "fisiologiche" presenti tra i vaccinati polipatologici e anziani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Mo' facciamo pelo e contropelo a queste statistiche, perchè sennò diffondiamo allarmismo nonsense.
> I numeri sono corretti (diciamo che nei 1158 hai contato pure i 54 vaccinati con ciclo incompleto, che è una forzatura in chiara malafede, ma facciamo finta di nulla).
> Se fossi andato a confrontare con attenzione i dati, ti saresti accorto che sui 1100 morti vaccinati, *838* erano morti che avevano completato il ciclo vaccinale da più di 150 giorni. Che i vaccini abbiano un'efficacia di durata non superiore ai 5-6 mesi è ormai noto a tutti, direi, non mi pare necessario discuterne.
> Se andassi a controllare bene la colonna delle persone con ciclo vaccinale chiuso da più di 5 mesi, ti accorgeresti di un dato veramente singolare: a fronte di 838 morti, ci sono state solo 254 occupazioni di posti in terapia intensiva. Come è possibile una cosa del genere? Semplice, perchè *tra questi 838 morti, ben 631 erano over 80! *Questo ha ragionevolmente un solo significato: che la gran parte dei morti per covid tra i vaccinati *non incontravano i criteri di ammissione in terapia intensiva!* Parliamo dunque di grandi anziani polipatologici, che erano giunti verosimilmente al termine del loro processo esistenziale a prescindere dalla patologia infettiva.
> ...


abbiamo fatto lo stesso discorso 20 giorni fa ma non è servito.
i dati bisogna saperli anche un po' interpretare, altrimenti il furbetto che vuol fare casino mette il titolo su FB o YT e tutti dietro a ruota.
se uno la vuol pensare diversamente, troverà sempre un numero manipolato che gli da ragione, e se il numero non c'è qualcuno se lo inventa e non ci si ferma mai.
il più grosso problema di sta pandemia è internet e come viene usato. fosse successa negli anni 90 tutto sto casino non ci sarebbe stato per me.


----------



## Mika (29 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto lo stesso discorso 20 giorni fa ma non è servito.
> i dati bisogna saperli anche un po' interpretare, altrimenti il furbetto che vuol fare casino mette il titolo su FB o YT e tutti dietro a ruota.
> se uno la vuol pensare diversamente, troverà sempre un numero manipolato che gli da ragione, e se il numero non c'è qualcuno se lo inventa e non ci si ferma mai.
> il più grosso problema di sta pandemia è internet e come viene usato. fosse successa negli anni 90 tutto sto casino non ci sarebbe stato per me.


Tutto vero. Ma un virus come il Covid-19 nel 1990 avrebbe fatto più vittime in quanto anche le tecniche mediche e di ricerca medica erano più arretrate di ora. E' vero che si viaggiava di meno tra un paese e l'altro di ora.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Visto che si parla di scienza, come mai non sono tracciati i positivi 2020 che si sono reinfettati e quali conseguenze hanno avuto? Finiscono in TI? Restano asintomatici? boh? Nessuno che si preoccupi dei milioni di positivi 2020 che fine hanno fatto? Si reinfettano? Chi lo sa, nessun giornalista se l'è mai chiesto


quando un medico disse che i guariti alla seconda infezione non finiscono gravi in ospedale venne attaccato...lesa maestà

l'immunità naturale non entra granchè nel dibattito pubblico, non eccita come quella trimestrale da vaccino
anche perchè non crea business la normalità, cioè ammalarsi e guarire, ergo gli avvoltoi si avventano su altro


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I vostri ragionamenti hanno una sola conseguenza logica, e cioè che, 1) tieni rinchiusi in casa e sotto lockdown i "giovani" e lasci liberi gli anziani, oppure 2) tieni rinchiusi in casa gli anziani e lasci liberi i "giovani".
> 
> Lasciando stare il maledetto buonismo ideologico che fa da scusa, e guardando per una volta al bene del paese invece che del singolo, qualsiasi idiota sceglierebbe la 2).
> 
> Non lo fanno. E non lo fanno. E chissà perché.



li puoi anche obbligare a non andare al bar, che è l'unica cosa che fanno. ma non andrebbe bene lo stesso per 2 motivi.

1 che direbbero che i bar ci rimettono ed è una congiura contro i bar
2 che tanto vivono coi nipoti ed è li che si contagiano.

quindi tenere in casa i vecchi non serve a niente. mentre tenere in casa i giovani non ha senso per me. non è qui che si può lavorare.
piuttosto obbligo vaccinale per over 40-50. l'unica cosa che secondo me è sensata.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> li puoi anche obbligare a non andare al bar, che è l'unica cosa che fanno. ma non andrebbe bene lo stesso per 2 motivi.
> 
> 1 che direbbero che i bar ci rimettono ed è una congiura contro i bar
> 2 che tanto vivono coi nipoti ed è li che si contagiano.
> ...



Serve invece, e se sono misure veramente sensate nessuno ha difficoltà ad accettarle. Inoltre al bar non crepano di poco lavoro se non ci vanno i vecchi, che in realtà stanno lì a vegetare senza consumare.

La solita differenza tra una misura sensata e quella folle di trattare le persone come se fossero tutte uguali. Stiamo comunque parlando di gente sopra la 70ina, i 40/50enni fanno i centravanti in serie A, in alcune squadre.

L'unico vero motivo che nessuno vuole esplicitamente ammettere è che sembrerebbe un'atto di cattiveria nei loro confronti, per il solito dannato e schifoso buonismo. Mica si può precludere la vita ad un vecchio, ma figurati, è peccato mortale anche se è per il suo bene.

Meglio fare nazismo con una persona giovane che deve sottostare a regole ferree perché se no contagia mezzo mondo. Così prendono tutto, visione bianco/nero con apporto intellettivo identico a zero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra qualche settimana siamo a 300.000 casi. Guardare i contagi giornalieri ormai è solo terrorismo mediatico.
> Questo Omicron ce lo becchiamo tutti prima di marzo, vaccinati o no, Diventa come contare i casi di raffreddore in tutta italia.
> 
> E' arrivato il momento di conviverci come influenza cattiva, continuando la campagna vaccinale.
> Se no continuneranno con un decreto al giorno, coprendosi di ridicolo con scelte sempre più stupide.


per me questa curva sarà molto più rapida delle vecchie.
tra 10-15 giorni scende.
già oggi ne han contato 100k ma in giro ce ne sarà il triplo. tutti quelli che hanno il raffreddore mica vanno a farsi un tampone, giustamente.
fare la conta dei positivi con questi numeri non ha più alcun senso, come a marzo 2020.

nessuna base solo tiro ad indovinare.

dovrebbero fare un obbligo vaccinale sopra i x0 anni e iniziare a contare i ricoveri solo per covid e non con covid.
quando salgono e SE salgono troppo chiusura di qualche attività con zone e limitazioni. tutto il resto è cinema e confusione.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me questa curva sarà molto più rapida delle vecchie.
> tra 10-15 giorni scende.
> già oggi ne han contato 100k ma in giro ce ne sarà il triplo. tutti quelli che hanno il raffreddore mica vanno a farsi un tampone, giustamente.
> fare la conta dei positivi con questi numeri non ha più alcun senso, come a marzo 2020.
> ...



A sto giro lo facciamo TUTTI


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Serve invece, e se sono misure veramente sensate nessuno ha difficoltà ad accettarle. Inoltre al bar non crepano di poco lavoro se non ci vanno i vecchi, che in realtà stanno lì a vegetare senza consumare.
> 
> La solita differenza tra una misura sensata e quella folle di trattare le persone come se fossero tutte uguali. Stiamo comunque parlando di gente sopra la 70ina, i 40/50enni fanno i centravanti in serie A, in alcune squadre.
> 
> ...


guarda sul fatto che se le misure sono sensate nessuno ha difficoltà ad accettarle lasciamo perdere, basta leggere qua e la per accorgersi che c'è pieno di gente che non sa leggere nemmeno una semplice tabella, figuriamoci se capiscono se le misure son sensate o meno. chiunque avrà sempre la propria opinione non ce ne sarà mai una unica.

ti ripeto.. i vecchi vivono coi nipoti. cosa li tieni in casa a fare se poi si contagiano in casa? che tra l'altro in casa cii stanno lo stesso senza che glielo imponga qualcuno. quelli delle case di riposo mica vanno a spasso è, ma son tutti contagiati.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda sul fatto che se le misure sono sensate nessuno ha difficoltà ad accettarle lasciamo perdere, basta leggere qua e la per accorgersi che c'è pieno di gente che non sa leggere nemmeno una semplice tabella, figuriamoci se capiscono se le misure son sensate o meno. chiunque avrà sempre la propria opinione non ce ne sarà mai una unica.
> 
> ti ripeto.. i vecchi vivono coi nipoti. cosa li tieni in casa a fare se poi si contagiano in casa? che tra l'altro in casa cii stanno lo stesso senza che glielo imponga qualcuno. quelli delle case di riposo mica vanno a spasso è, ma son tutti contagiati.



Le tabelle non vengono capite perché sono quanto di più ambiguo, incompleto e fuorviante. Ma lasciamo perdere questi dettagli, qui si tratta di buonsenso spicciolo. E' ovvio che ognuno la pensa in modo diverso, ma se fai una cosa mediamente intelligente, la media della gente che ti segue aumenta.

Vorresti dirmi che la probabilità di stare male standosene in casa coi nipoti è uguale a quella di andare a zonzo nei bar? Scusa ma non concordo per niente.

Comunque mi rifiuto di credere che le misure attuali siano la migliore soluzione possibile. Qui hanno semplicemente chiuso tutto e fanno tutto pari indiscriminatamente, alè. A questa perla di ragionamento ci arrivava anche il famoso babbuino.

Poi, amico, se i vecchi si ammalano qualsiasi provvedimento tu prendi, allora c'è poco da fare, vorrà dire che la tutta la società si deve piegare alle logiche di accudire e preservare questi vecchi nel Sancta Sanctorum, viviamo in funzione di quello e tutto il resto lo buttiamo a mare.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Dicembre 2021)

Sbaglio o ho letto che senza green pass da vaccino (o certificato di guarigione) ora saltano anche alberghi, cinema, impianti sportivi/fiere/feste, ristorazione all’aperto (quindi incluso i bar x i caffe) e mezzi pubblici? 

praticamente se non sei vaccinato (o ufficialmente guarito) potrai solo lavorare o fare spesa, e neppure usando i mezzi pubblici.


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

*Sileri:*

*'Andiamo verso endemia, niente panico'*


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o ho letto che senza green pass da vaccino (o certificato di guarigione) ora saltano anche alberghi, cinema, impianti sportivi/fiere/feste, ristorazione all’aperto (quindi incluso i bar x i caffe) e mezzi pubblici?
> 
> praticamente se non sei vaccinato (o ufficialmente guarito) potrai solo lavorare o fare spesa, e neppure usando i mezzi pubblici.


alcune cose che hai citato erano già riservate a vaccinati e guariti recenti

ora fanno altre *********, così per non sembrare immobilisti, e tirano le somme su quanti cedono.
e via così.
che vita grama per i politicanti sotto il covid, cervello ibernato


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

*nella Repubblica degli Abruzzi niente test molecolari, basta il test rapido positivo per avere l'ASL che ti blocca*

vabbè dai calate il telone di scherzi a parte su...una regione cambia le regole nazionali, oltre a smentire due anni di molecolare come gold standard della positività


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Pazzo,
> io sinceramente lo leggo come un dato preoccupante
> cioè quasi 1 ricoverato su 2 è vaccinato, lo trovo davvero assurdo, non può essere vero.
> 
> ...


Non pensavo la statistica fosse così complicata da capire.. Il 55% dei ricoverati sono vaccinati, significa che quasi il 90% degli italiani (cioè quelli vaccinati) contribuisce a metà dei ricoveri, la restante metà invece è composta da non vaccinati..
Esempio banale, su 100 persone abbiamo 90 vaccinati e 10 no, se abbiamo x ipotesi 10 riceverati il dato ci dice che 5 sono tra i vaccinati e 5 tra i non vaccinati.. Quindi I vaccinati che finiscono ricoverati sono solo il 5,5% mentre i non vaccinati sono il 50%...


----------

